#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-07
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> morning
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, I lack the skills to port testdrive to gtk3, and my version of glade won't open any of the testdrive .ui files. I'll leave everything until you've got time to make it work
<DanChapman> Nosckaj I had the same problems with Glade and was having to fall back to raring to do the UI. Dude you shouldn't give up so easily :-)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Issue is, i do. I'll take a look at putting the raring version of glade on. And press the tab button to auto-complete someones name on irc, then you don't spell it worng an i actually see that someone spoke
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, What raring thing did you have to use? glade is the same in both
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, I have raring installed on seperate partition so I did all .ui stuff there. its a PITA but its the only way i could do the ui
<Noskcaj> So no idea what the program was that was different?
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, My version is at lp:~noskcaj/testdrive/gtk3. I'll try and get the .ui files working tomorrow if you don't (and i'll add the gsettings stuff). but for now, good night
<DanChapman> xnox, hey. With ubiquity if a user selects an lvm-encrypt setup, they are asked to enter a security key on the next page, which is before they are asked to select a keyboard layout. Should it not be that the user selects kb-layout before any kb requiring steps?
<xnox> DanChapman: yes. we have the "keyboard layout" bug on every single step during the installation. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/KeyboardBug
<DanChapman> xnox, cool thanks for the link. :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<srikar_> hello
<DanChapman> hey srikar_
<srikar_> ummm i want to get started with linux
<srikar_> anyone here
<srikar_> hello
<cking> any reason why I'm seeing server errors on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/ ?
<cking> oh. now it's working
<cking> any reason why http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/arch/amd64/ has not been updated for nearly a week?
<jibel> plars, psivaa ^
<psivaa> jibel: looking into it.. just a sec
<plars> nuclearbob: any ideas on what happened with bootspeed? ^
<slickymaster> afternoo all
<smartboyhw> balloons, thanks for the endorsement
<psivaa> plars: nuclearbob: one thing is that provisioning failed. i'm not sure if that has anything to do with the dns changes..
<nuclearbob> plars: I've been trying to take a look at that, but I'm having trouble with the kvm
<nuclearbob> plars: it started failing late last week, so there may be a problem other than the dns as well, at least for veriton 01
<balloons> smartboyhw, ?
<nuclearbob> plars: it looks like we had utah configured for br5, which doesn't exist anymore, so I changed that to br2 and I'm rerunning the jobs
<slickymaster> balloons: HI. Just a heads up, https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/TomcatJavaServer_Install/+merge/189444 it's already corrected as elfy requested abd it's ready for merge
<balloons> I like heads up :-)
<slickymaster> ;)
<smartboyhw> balloons, er, didn't you endorse me with 5 skills on LinkedIn?
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh yes, that was last week.. so I was confused :-)
<smartboyhw> (Though I absolutely not understand why everyone thinks I can write shell scripts)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I just received the email today-.-
<slickymaster> elfy: https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/TomcatJavaServer_Install/+merge/189444 is already corrected as requested and it's ready for merge
<balloons> slickymaster, we're changing to just boot up the image'
<balloons> I see "<dt>Boot up the image in real hardware or run it in Testdrive</dt>"
<elfy> hi balloons - by the way - those things I was off to look at for the testcases are done
<balloons> br
<slickymaster> elfy: hi
<elfy> hi slickymaster
 * elfy wanders off again
<slickymaster> balloons: so instead of "<dt>Boot up the image in real hardware or run it in Testdrive</dt>" what is wanted is "<dt>Boot up the image</dt>" ?
<elfy> slickymaster: yes - as I said in the comment :)
<slickymaster> elfy: I surely misunderstood that and out last chat on saturady. My bad :(
<slickymaster> elfy: I'll correct it tonight and re-propose it
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, you don't need to re-propose it-.-
<balloons> elfy, noted, I'll go review your mere
<balloons> *merge
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: Hi smartboyhw. Yeah, I know. Bad choice of words, what I meant is that I'll push the correct version
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, :)
<plars> nuclearbob: br5? where is that configuration?
<nuclearbob> plars: /etc/utah/conf.d/magners
<elopio> good morning sunshine.
<balloons> buenos dias elopio :-)
<DanChapman> Hey balloons, you have a good weekend?
<balloons> DanChapman, hello. I had a fast weekend! Whoosh and it was gone my friend.
<balloons> Thinking about final release prepwork now
<balloons> How's ubiquity coming?
<cgoldberg> anyone else psyched for the Nexus5 release later this month?  Looks like a sweet device.
<DanChapman> balloons: slow and steady, its kinda tedious having to reset the VM each test run. The custom partition test is seeming to be a bit more fiddly than expected. The others are alot better this time around all the timing issues seem to be resolved. Just gonna wait for them to run on jenkins to confirm that :-)
<balloons> ohh right.. did jibel get the concurrent runs taking place?
 * balloons goes to find the other runs
<DanChapman> balloons: its all fails on the current runs they still need to be setup the directory structure has changed so needs updating :-) I asked jibel if he could change them when he can find some time
<cgoldberg> mhall119, hi.. where's the bug tracker for developer.ubuntu.com?  I just found 2 minor bugs while I was looking around it
<cking> are these tests meant  to be upto date too? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/memory/idle/arch/armhf/
<mhall119> cgoldberg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal
<cgoldberg> mhall119, thanks
<elopio> cgoldberg, can you review this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/click-update-manager/fix1234379-autopilot_tests/+merge/189245
<cgoldberg> elopio, yup.. on it
<cgoldberg> elopio, one small nitpick... see MP.  wanna change that quick and I'll approve?
<elopio> cgoldberg, yes, I'm on it. Thanks.
<elopio> cgoldberg, pushed.
<cgoldberg> elopio, approved
<elopio> thank you
<cgoldberg> balloons, got a sec to talk about emulator docs?  I'm working on your branch now: ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sphinx-autopilot-emulator
<balloons> cgoldberg, go for it
<cgoldberg> balloons, so there are 2 sets of docs?  qdoc and then the sphinx docs.. correct?
<balloons> cgoldberg, yes that's correct
<cgoldberg> balloons, is it ok to move them around?  i.e. seperate them in the tree.  it's confusing to see which source files go with which docs
<cgoldberg> balloons, also, is there info on how to build the qdoc stuff, so I can make sure I don't break it while I update the sphinx docs?
<balloons> cgoldberg, no idea on the qdoc :-)
<balloons> I didn't mess with the qdocs at all, but I don't suspect they are anything special
<cgoldberg> balloons, instead of everything in /documentation  ... I'm gonna do: '/docs/qdoc' and '/docs/sphinx'
<balloons> basically if you look at the source you can see everything under autopilot is sphinx, everything else is qdoc
<balloons> cgoldberg, what I would do is make documentation /docs/qdoc, and make a new folder for sphinx
<balloons> in other words leave there docs alone if you want to seperate them
<balloons> so you aren't breaking anything :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, so how's your RC testing brainstorming going?
<cgoldberg> balloons, ack
<balloons> smartboyhw, well, when I get a chance to think about it :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<elfy> balloons: I have to be honest - I didn't look far when I did those testcases - just till I found the line to change - they could all have been completely wrong and I'd not have noticed :p
<balloons> elfy, I know.. I checked them over a bit.. Everything was fine, save a couple who had some misplaced tags from long ago
<elfy> :)
<balloons> nuclearbob, do you ever have trouble with calls were you are unable to communicate? Like you call someone and they can't hear you or you can't hear them/
<elfy> good job you didn't ask me that ...
<balloons> ubuntu-qa is there a magical way to take a screenshot when running under MIR?
<om26er> I don't think there is any.
<davmor2> balloons: no
<davmor2> balloons: apparently you can possible cat the fb
<davmor2> balloons: but I was told that screenshotting was a security flaw and was deliberately not allowed initially
<balloons> heh, so I wonder how we can ss bugs?
<balloons> in this case I need a ss
<cgoldberg> total hack:  run it on a VM inside a non-mir host.. take screenie from host
<cgoldberg> wont work on phone :P
<balloons> there must be something. . .
<elfy> balloons: it's called a camera
<balloons> elfy, my camera is on the phone, bwhahahah
<cgoldberg> shoebox with good lighting, and a regular camera? :)  jk
<elfy> now that is why I have a phone for phoning and a pc for pcing and a camera for camering :)
<cking> is there an ETA to getting the tests upto date for http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/power/hardware/arch/amd64  http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/memory/idle/arch/armhf ?
<balloons> cgoldberg, I actually have a lighting setup for taking pics indoors.. but it's for cakes not phones :-)
<cgoldberg> then you're all set :)
<davmor2> balloons: seriously cat the frame buffer is the only way if they haven't disabled it
<davmor2> balloons: I resorted to cheese and my desktop webcam
 * balloons tries
<doug5> hello
<cking> i guess i'll escalate my questions via email
<balloons> davmor2, so I could happily get a dump, but I no raw readers can make sense of it
<balloons> so perhaps I'm getting garbage
<davmor2> balloons: plan b webcam and cheese :D
<davmor2> balloons: not as pretty but it works
<balloons> davmor2, ohh, ohh, I'm getting closer at decoding this
<davmor2> just pick on kgunn and kdub till they tell you the magic ;)
<balloons> colors are a bit wonky, but I've got a screen
<balloons> so hello doug5
<doug5> balloons, :)
<balloons> ubuntu-qa anyone every see this issue? http://imgur.com/FEkcXNd install and restart button enabled after downloading, but prompt says 'no update has been downloaded'. btw, davmor2 this is the ss I wanted. I like the blue better than orange, hehe :-)
<om26er> balloons, did you install anything yourself ?
<om26er> by making the image readwrite
<balloons> om26er, indeed I did
<davmor2> balloons: that'll be why then :D
<om26er> balloons, that's the problem, I believe
<balloons> om26er, but not until after I tried and it failed I don't think.. I was installing stuff trying to get an ss
<balloons> it was definitely in r/w mode however
<balloons> I shall reflash and see if it re-occurs
<balloons> ty
<om26er> balloons, once you apt-get install something it breaks update
<om26er> yeah
<elfy> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1205009 - do you mean the target drive has sufficient free space to install into ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1205009 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Auto-resize iso test assumes drive has to be resized" [Low,In progress]
<balloons> elfy, if I remember correctly if you have a free partition with > 8gb of space you won't get the screen to resize. it will just install
<elfy> that's what I thought you meant
<elfy> balloons: ok - that's there for you to look at when you've got the time
<balloons> doug5, so I haven't had a chance to look at your merges yet, but if you have a specific question feel free to ask
<balloons> I'll look at it in the next few mins :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, here's a simple one https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-weather-app/python_cleanup/+merge/189673
<sergiusens> balloons, can you take a look?
<balloons> sergiusens, pep8?
<balloons> ahh, indeed
<sergiusens> balloons, all of the modules have these; but I started with this one since I need to make changes for it to work with click and this was driving me mad :-)
<balloons> haha.. some enforce pep8 and pyflakes as part of the merge, but most don't
<balloons> I don't like the 80 char limit of pep8, but otherwise I'm for it
<balloons> I think it can make less readable code which I don't like :-(
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, it's sort of an art to get it nicely ;-)
<sergiusens> balloons, I ear the newest pep8 is going to have a bigger char limit
<sergiusens> but when doing 3 way merges, it's a lot easier when line length is short :-)
<balloons> my complaints are very minor, and I've worked through most of them. Still I like having something as a std, so even if not perfect it's better than a free for all
<doug5> balloons, not regarding the merge request; I found a couple of issues but I sent you an email about that
<balloons> doug5, which test is failing?
<balloons> doug5, also on the db wiping, I can explain. We do wipe the db before and after each run. Each test should be completely standalone and be able to run in any order
<balloons> you can see the code in __init__.py doing this
<doug5> balloons, yeah but we wipe the database in ~/.local/share/etc etc; I have no database in those paths and still I see test data kept between runs. Maybe I'm missing something...
<balloons> doug5, weird..ohh
<balloons> doug5, haha: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path/+merge/189142
<balloons> I forgot it didn't get merged
<balloons> doug5, ~/.local/share/ubuntu-clock-app/Databases is the db location
<balloons> that mp really needs merged. anyways, onto your mp I have some comments
<balloons> doug5, I would move  def drag_page_up() to the emulators.py.. The __init.py should stay as clean and simple as possible
<balloons> doug5, in addition many of the helper functions you wrote could also likely go into the emulators.py file
<doug5> balloons, how can I subscribe to https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path/+merge/189142 so I get notified when it gets merged?
<balloons> doug5, well I need to land it now.. I'm working on it :-) But sub at the branch level: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path
<doug5> balloons, test that is failing on my machine is http://pastebin.com/zU43WifA
<balloons> doug5, OHH, right, yes indeed ;-)
<balloons> that is a known issue, stemming from the sdk updates, etc
<balloons> it's why my branch hasn't landed
<balloons> I'll fix it
<doug5> balloons, ok, sorry, I'm just getting into this, don't know all the details :-)
<balloons> doug5, no no worries at all. Tests shouldn't be failing like that!
<doug5> balloons, regarding your point to move the helper functions to the emulators.py, I quite agree, but I was like: "ok, I start by leaving them here, then if we have other test cases which need them I'll move them to emulators.py"
<doug5> balloons, it's also true that it's easier to find them if they're already in emulators.py :-)
<balloons> doug5, that is fair enough. In general I try to keep things generic and in the emulators.py file and anything else, as you say directly in the test_XXXX.py file
<doug5> balloons, going to test again the problem with the multiple cities added and file a bug
<balloons> doug5, sounds great. I'll work on getting my branch landed so this can go in without a hassle from jenkins
<doug5> balloons, ok. Btw, which is the jenkis url?
<balloons> doug5, do you see how jenkins bot appears on my mp? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path/+merge/189142
<balloons> doug5, in addition, each day all the apps run on the dashboard. You can see the results here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<doug5> balloons, ah ok I see, thx
<balloons> doug5, for example: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/mako/83:20131005:20131003.2/4575/ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/
<sergiusens> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-weather-app/pkgname/+merge/189677
<balloons> sergiusens, gotcha
<sergiusens> balloons, storage path changes are here to haunc you :-)
<sergiusens> haunt
<balloons> sergiusens, we really need to land some of elopios stuff to make this easier.. it'll come
<sergiusens> balloons, good
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: I'm getting flickering in video playback on maguro.  Is that something somebody's aware of, or should I get a bug in for it?
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, mir or non mir?
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, I say log a bug
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: mir, will do
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, ah, mir; mir is going to suck on maguro I think...
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: is there a fix I should wait for, or should I go ahead and file?
<nuclearbob> it's not unwatchable, just annoying
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, I really wouldn't know
<nuclearbob> serigusens: okay, cool, I'll file it and see
<balloons> doug5, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path/+merge/189142 is landing now
<sergiusens> balloons, also, keep in mind that when writing tests for these apps now, you can't read/write from the app outside of the confined locations
<balloons> sergiusens, I was trying to figure out at one point if I needed to localize everything or if /tmp was still ok
<balloons> I pushed changes for example to file manager, but that was a month ago and never took it further
<doug5> balloons, to get your changes just `bzr update`?
<balloons> doug5, do a bzr pull.. if it says they've diverged (which it likely will :-) ), then do a bzr merge lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<balloons> it should merge in fine I think.. you duplicated some of the changes I made, so that might bit you a little, but it should be a simple merge
<balloons> doug5, it's not quite landed yet though.. jenkins still has to merge it
<doug5> balloons, got it, I thought that "Fix committed" was enough to have the changes, but actually it makes sense to have the ci bot built it first :-)
<balloons> doug5, yes the status on the top of the merge will go to "merged"
<balloons> and it's done I see :-)
<elopio> do you guys know what can I do if on my screen only appears the wallpaper, with no trace of unity?
<elopio> I can't do anything, just dance with the mouse.
<balloons> doug5, now everytime you push a new commit to your branch, the mp will update. In addition the bot will try and build your new branch and approve or disapprove it
<balloons> doug5, make sense?
<doug5> balloons, absolutely
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: can somebody remind me how to get a screenshot on mir?
<robotfuel> nuclearbob: with a webcam or digital camera
<davmor2> nuclearbob: webcam and cheese
<nuclearbob> robotfuel davmor2: thanks
<nuclearbob> my videos are playing upside down sometimes
<davmor2> nuclearbob: no they are just videos from Australia if you turn the phone over it will rotate to point back at Australia ;)
<nuclearbob> davmor2: that makes sense, actually, it is a music video from an australian group
<nuclearbob> maybe I need to update lib-coriolis
<davmor2> nuclearbob: haha
<davmor2> you just can't make this stuff up :D
<doug5> balloons, problem...in order to move drag_page_up I need some test helpers, like assertThat, Eventually, etc; is it ok to have a dependency between emulators and a test case? Thing is, that function is also making sure the page has actually moved
<balloons> doug5, you mean there are not asserts in emulators.py currently?
<balloons> afternoon letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera  :D
<balloons> letozaf, fginther solved the docviewer sdk conversion you did -- remember how it wouldn't merge and we were confused why?
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: can somebody remind me how to start the media player via upstart again?  I'll totally keep it somewhere other than my bash history this time, I promise
<davmor2> nuclearbob: no
<nuclearbob> davmor2: fine, I guess I'll keep not starting it from the scope then
<alesage> nuclearbob, initctl list helps?
<davmor2> nuclearbob: only cause I don't know :)
<nuclearbob> alesage: verily.  I'm trying to remember how I pass in a url
<alesage> nuclearbob, o hmm, no help here sorry
<doug5> balloons, no, I should import at least a TestCase to have the assertThat, and autopilot.matchers / testtools.matchers to have the rest. Not quite sure if emulators can be used also for asserting stuff
<balloons> letozaf, turns out you had the dependency specified in the wrong spot -- under the package not the package-autopilot :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes I remember
<om26er> nuclearbob, start application APP_ID=mediaplayer-app APP_URIS="file_name" ?
<balloons> nuclearbob, ^^ add to the wiki please :-)
<nuclearbob> om26er: thanks.  APP_URIS was giving me trouble
<nuclearbob> balloons: any thoughts on what page?
<balloons> nuclearbob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Tips_and_Tricks
<nuclearbob> balloons: can do
<letozaf> balloons, oh! (for the dependency) :O
<balloons> doug5, yes I don't see an issue with asserting something inside emulators provided it's specifically to isolated to the method you've written
<balloons> but what are you needing to assert? that the page moved, is that it?
<doug5> balloons, ok
<balloons> good morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Noskcaj> FYI: i can't do much for final beta since my PC will no longer run VMs and i will be away both weekends
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh, no more VM's eh?
<Noskcaj> My default install uses 3gb of ram somehow (i've got 3.5)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ouch, gotcha.. yea <4 of ram is really tough to run a vm in
<Noskcaj> When i finish my "good" PC i will have 8gb and many VMs at once
<Noskcaj> although disabling blueman helped a fair bit, it has a memory leak and is the only bluetooth client round
<cgoldberg> balloons, hey, I'm done with the docs.. I can show you in a min.. I'm about to pull the trigger and post an MP.. but I'm asking myself why these docs are in ubunti-ui-toolkit at all... instead of part of Autopilot's docs.  where do you think the proper place for the source to live is?
<cgoldberg> because all it does is import autopilot and autodoc it's emulator package
<balloons> cgoldberg, well I believe thomi is around now, so we can pull him into this briefly
<cgoldberg> thomi ^^
<balloons> thomi, for autopilot-gtk emulator you wanted to push it into autopilot right?
<balloons> thomi, then I assume you would want to do the same for autopilot -qt
<balloons> which means the docs are probably going to end up there
<cgoldberg> balloons, it's easy enough to merge them into autopilot's docs and just leave ui-toolkit alone.. if that's the way to go.  perhaps update the ui-toolkit's QDocs to point to AutoPilot and specifically emulator module
<balloons> cgoldberg, gotcha. We'll just await the final answer then :-) Did you get the other docs transitioned to developer.u.c?
<cgoldberg> balloons, haven't submitted it.. but I have a branch in-progress of an importer script.
<cgoldberg> balloons, since they d.u.c has its own theme, I'm gonna have to write an additional script to massage the html out of sphinx and tweak a few things before they will render pretty inside developer.u.c.   the good thing is what I write will be generic enough to work with any sphinx-built project
<balloons> oh nice! I'm super thankful to have you tackling that.. as you read in my mp, I
<balloons> I'm a sphinx newbie.. I just got it to build, heh ;-)
<cgoldberg> balloons, here is the current: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~cgoldberg/emulators-html/ubuntuuitoolkit.html (but remember it's going to looks differently styled once uploaded to developer.u.c)
<balloons> letozaf, so whatcha working on this evening? Have a good weekend?
<letozaf> balloons, well it rained so I  played around with rssreader-app tests :D
<letozaf> balloons, I was writing another test for rssreader-app
<cgoldberg> balloons, what I want is a simple build system we can use to go .rst->sphinx->html compatible with developer.u.c.  so getting there :)
<balloons> letozaf, nice!
<letozaf> balloons, but there is something weired
<letozaf> balloons, I merged and the test_view_feeds did not work so I was checking
<letozaf> balloons, when I proposed for merge it worked and now broken !
 * cgoldberg bbiab
<balloons> letozaf, there was some changes with the sdk.. did you see my email last week about it?
<balloons> sorry changes with the jenkins build system
<letozaf> balloons, yes even if I admit I'm a bit confused :p
<letozaf> balloons, so must I do what fginther wrote in the mail on QA ml
<thomi> balloons: cgoldberg, sorry, I'm feeling crap today, so I started work later than usual
<balloons> yea, we should develop against the upstream sdk versions as that is what jenkins is going to use
<thomi> cgoldberg: balloons: in general, yes, I think there should be exactly one place for autopilot-related documentation
<letozaf> balloons, the one with subject: "Changes to the core apps test environment"
<balloons> letozaf, yes
<letozaf> balloons, ok fine!
<letozaf> balloons, you want me to carry on with rssreader-app tests ? or had you something else for me ?
<balloons> letozaf, nope go for it
<balloons> just wanted to see if you were stuck on something
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<letozaf> balloons, well looks like I was :p
<doug5> balloons, any clue about this? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/797/testReport/junit/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock/TestClock/test_add_remove_world_location_with_mouse_/
<balloons> doug5, since you are accessing the first element, it means the list is empty
<balloons> assuming the list is generated by a select_single or select_many, just note that you might have an empty object when you do that
<balloons> by default autopilot doesn't try to grab an object until successful, so you can have timing issues where the object might not yet exist when you grab it
<balloons> doug5, you can work around this by adding asserting to ensure the object exists first
<doug5> balloons, yeah but there is an assertion the line before to check the list is not empty...
<balloons> doug5, well let me branch and look at your code closer then if you are still confused :-)
<balloons> doug5, ok so I'm looking at the function
<thomi> balloons: do you know of anyone working on the file-manager-app autopilot tests?
<balloons> thomi, at the moment? What's wrong with them?
<balloons> normally iBelieve is hacking on them :-)
<balloons> doug5, so the test works on the desktop right?
<balloons> so doug5 when you run switch_to_world_cities_page there is a transition which takes time
<balloons> you need to account for this. I would do it after you click the button. wait for the page to load
<doug5> balloons, yeah the test works on the desktop
<balloons> doug5, that is because the desktop is so fast the page loads and the object exists when autopilot goes to look for it
<balloons> the phone is a bit slower, as is the testing vm ;-)
<doug5> balloons, yeas but I actually wait for the list (that in inside the page), to be visible. Isn't the same?
<thomi> balloons: this: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/84:20131007:20131003.2/4599/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/
<balloons> doug5, it is interesting that some of those asserts are failing, but that is the issue
<balloons> I would add an assert at the end of switch_to_world_cities_page that looks like this
<balloons> self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_world_cities_page.visible, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> I'm looking at the qml for that page.. make sure it has loaded
<doug5> balloons, ok, I try
<balloons> you could also do something like this
<balloons> self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_world_cities_list, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<balloons> right before your         cities_list = self.main_view.get_world_cities_list()
<balloons> thomi, whoa nice..
<balloons> thomi, I've been waiting for a semi-stable looking build to land to see what the fallout is
<balloons> that's the mir one isn't it? ahh yes
<balloons> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/mako/84:20131007:20131003.2/4600/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/ <-- without mir
<thomi> balloons: OK, so if I start working on it, am I going to be treading on anyone's toes?
<balloons> thomi, no I wouldn't suspect so at all.. is there a specific reason so much is failing under mir?
<thomi> balloons: I'm not sure yet, but IMO we should be worrying about the mir builds, not the SF builds
<balloons> if you look, many of the core apps fall down under mir
<thomi> if your thing doesn't pass on mir, it's considered broken
<thomi> balloons: yeah, I know, but we gotta fix them :)
<balloons> thomi, sure.. but atm I need a stable reference point to deal with the sdk change fixes
<balloons> too many things changing at once I've no idea why it's broken
<balloons> I hope to put that behind us today/tomorrow and start looking at the mir failure
<thomi> ok, well, I'll start today
<balloons> thomi, file manager has no pending issues -- it passes on the old builds so all the breakage is mir related
<balloons> I've very curious as to your findings
<balloons> so yes, dive in :-)
<thomi> balloons: yes, but that's still a breakage. We can't just say "oh, that's mir related, I can ignore it"
<balloons> thomi, no, I'm saying work on it, and have full assurance it works properly without mir, so you don't have to question why something is broken
<thomi> balloons: ok. I'll let you know what I find
<jfunk> ping ubuntu-qa (or anyone) so I've just accidentally made my phone so it won't start up and it's been awhile since I've done recovery mode - any wiki anywhere I can follow basic instructions to get going again?
<balloons> thomi, ty. I'm just looking at a couple holdouts that need to be fixed to work with the upstream sdk changes before I start on the mir issues :-)
<thomi> jfunk: I always ask sergiusens when that happens :)
<balloons> jfunk, hold power vol up and vol down
<balloons> jfunk, after you arrive I clear the cache, but I'm not sure it does much for us under ubuntu. However generally my phone will boot again normally after that
<jfunk> balloons, no love, still stuck at Google boot screen
<jfunk> balloons, anything else I can do to reinstall?
<letozaf> balloons, I am putting an objectname on a toolbar button on rssreader-app.qml but I do not see it in autopilot vis, weired !!!
<jfunk> the recovery mode worked
<jfunk> but clearing the cache did not
<balloons> letozaf, that's no good :-(
<balloons> jfunk, if you can't get it to boot at all, you can reflash from recovery.. just fyi :-)
<balloons> jfunk, I didn't suspect clearing the cache would do anything really.. I don't think ubuntu uses it
<letozaf> balloons, no! no good at all
<balloons> at least in the same way as android
<doug5> balloons, is it normal the build takes so long? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/63/console
<jfunk> balloons, now I am in no man's land, download mode?
<jfunk> robotfuel, tips? ^?
<balloons> doug5, it can take a bit as the machine is shared among all 12 projects
<robotfuel> jfunk: unplug the phone, then remove the battery
<letozaf> balloons, got it ! fiew! I was starting to worry  :p
<cgoldberg> jfunk, connect usb and phablet-flash again?
<doug5> balloons, umh...same problem...http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/800/testReport/junit/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock/TestClock/test_add_remove_world_location_with_mouse_/ ; is it possible that on ci the app is not able to load the list, gets a timeout and then dies?
<doug5> balloons, going to do another try adding also the other assertion
<thomi> jfunk: can you adb shell into the device?
<thomi> if so, maybe the display server failed to start
<balloons> doug5, note there is also video if needed
<balloons> doug5, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/800/artifact/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock.TestClock.test_add_remove_world_location%20(with%20mouse).ogv
<balloons> doug5, gotcha
<sergiusens> jfunk, go to recovery, and use phablet-flash command you always use but add -d [device] (grouper, mako, maguro, ...)
<doug5> balloons, no way to get the application logs, right?
<balloons> doug5, you get the full console output
<jfunk> sergiusens, seems to be working
<letozaf> balloons, the rssreader-app tests are working again but I got a strange error, when I ran the test again the error did not occur anymore
<jfunk> balloons, are you able to confirm 1226895 on mako with 83?
<jfunk> #1226895
<jfunk> hmm
<phillw> bug 1226895
<ubot5> bug 1226895 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "calls made from contact in address book show up as 'unknown' in call log" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226895
<jfunk> sergiusens, ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot recovery' returned non-zero exit status 1
<doug5> balloons, I don't know if it's related or not, but...http://pastebin.com/aQLsKbuz
<jfunk> nuclearbob, can you delete the http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qa/qa-touch-untargetd.html  page
<jfunk> it's messes me up sometimes
<nuclearbob> jfunk: yes, doing that now
<balloons> doug5, nope
 * balloons looks at doug5's code again
<letozaf> balloons, I proposed merge hope everything is ok, anyway I will check again tomorrow
<balloons> letozaf, :-)
<balloons> I'll look in a bit
<letozaf> balloons, thanks :)  going to bed now  :D
<balloons> doug5, I don't see that you added self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_world_cities_list, Eventually(NotEquals(None)) to the top of grab_first_city
<doug5> balloons, trying right now, just pushed
<balloons> doug5, kk..
<thomi> balloons: dumb question. what's the recommended way to get the file-manager autopilot tests? phablet-click-test-setup doesn't grab them :-/
<balloons> ahh, well, install the filemanager-autopilot package
<balloons> I don't believe click will ever have test packages
<balloons> afaik, but that's not much
<thomi> balloons: ugh. that's what the script is supposed to do. ahh well
 * balloons is trying to remember that script
<thomi> WTF? ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot depends on a whole bunch of stuff... like binutils :-/
<thomi> and -doc packages
<balloons> z'oh boy
<thomi> the problem appears to be in other packages though
<thomi> still
<balloons> doug5, and so we wait, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/802/
<balloons> fingers crossed
<doug5> balloons, yeah :)
<doug5> balloons, holy shit, it worked :-)
<balloons> doug5, more importantly, do you understand why/
<balloons> ?
<balloons> :-p
<doug5> balloons, yes and no :-) I would expect the assertion failing and not on the list
<balloons> doug5, that is true, I too would expect that
<doug5> balloons, eh :-)
<balloons> the underlying problem makes sense, but why those asserts pass when the object was null don't
<doug5> balloons, exactly...
<thomi> balloons: the problem with the file-manager-app AP tests is that they don't work on a RO FS
<thomi> balloons: so I'll look into fixing that - it has nothing to do with mir, which is good :)
<doug5> balloons, btw, thx for your help :-9
<balloons> thomi, I sent an MP for that long ago
<balloons> odd
<thomi> did it get merged?
<balloons> doug5, no worries, watch your transitions and make sure you account for them
<balloons> otherwise, looks good.. And excellent first effort!
<balloons> thanks for your help
<doug5> balloons, will do
 * balloons is actually looking at the transition back to the main screen
<balloons> doug5, so a comment on selected_city(self)
<balloons> what is this assert for?         self.assertThat(selected_cities.visible, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<thomi> balloons: I take that back - it's not RO FS related, but there's certainly something screwy going on
<balloons> thomi, ok
<doug5> balloons, the same...make sure the list is actually displayed on the page. Maybe, given the problems we had, self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_selected_cities_list, Eventually(NotEquals(None))) would be better
<balloons> doug5, right.. checking for visible doesn't really make sense in that context at all
<balloons> you are simply returning the selected city -- that is the goal right?
<balloons> Basically I'm wondering about the visible and count properties.. make sure they make sense
<balloons> odds are you don't need to be checking the .visible property
<balloons> in addition, while this assertion for instance could make sense,         self.assertThat(cities_list.count, Eventually(GreaterThan(0))), the evenutally doesn't as you already have the object, there is no need to wait on it :-)
<PESHuk> Hey all...
<cgoldberg> balloons, are you on: Ubuntu SDK Team in Launchpad?
<balloons> not to my knowledhe
<balloons> doug5, did everything I said make sense? If you think there's some further tidying that can be done, let's hold off on merging another day
<balloons> well I'm assuming so, since it's likely quite late for you now ;-)
<cgoldberg> balloons, ok.  I MP'ed my branch:  https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sphinx-autopilot-emulator-2/+merge/189715     I made a note in the MP that it supersedes yours.. but I can't actually mark it as such.  either you can, or someone who is part of Ubuntu SDK Team in Launchpad.. not sure which
<balloons> cgoldberg, ahh, ok, that I think I can do for you
<doug5> balloons, I was disconnected, I think I lost your last comments :(
<balloons> doug5, ahh
<balloons> I sent via pm to avoid flooding :-)
<slickymaster> evening all
<knome> hello slickymaster
<PESHuk> hey
<slickymaster> knome, how are yo
<slickymaster> you?
<knome> i'm fine, and you?
<slickymaster> everything's fine, also
<knome> good to hear
<PESHuk> night all...
<knome> hey PESHuk
<PESHuk> hey
<PESHuk> sorry new to all this only just joined the quality testing team trying to find out how it all works and how to start testing
<slickymaster> knome, let me ask you something, I've just update xfwm4 4.11 and now I'm unable to define a desktop wallpaper. do you know if there is any bug related?
<knome> i have no idea
<slickymaster> PESHuk, hey, be very welcome
<PESHuk> thanks slickymaster...
<slickymaster> knome, when I right in the desktop and navigate to a folder containing the image files they all show up as disabled, non-selectable
<knome> is this on 13.04 or 13.10?
<slickymaster> PESHuk, have you already saw these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<slickymaster> and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<slickymaster> knome, it's my laptop, it's 13.04
<knome> slickymaster, does xfwm4 come from a PPA or sth?
<slickymaster> knome, but earlier today on my tests machine, running 13.10 I had no problems
<PESHuk> thanks slicky I will read them 2morrow as I am up early in the morning for work, so will have more time for this 2moz, thanks again...
<slickymaster> PESHuk, np
<PESHuk> night all...
<slickymaster> knome, via PPA, and I think I know what the problem is, I also got Xfce4 4.12, which still unstable
<slickymaster> which is
<slickymaster> knome, what do you think?
<knome> i think that if it works in 13.10, and the bug only occurs in 13.04 with a PPA, then your warranty is void ;)
<knome> and it's (probably) not worth investigating
<knome> the PPA for 4.11/4.12 stuff always came with the "no promises" -policy
<slickymaster> knome, you'll probably right, I'll leave it be
<knome> :)
<knome> if it happens with 13.10 though, please do report
<knome> i think we had another person reporting the same issue earlier today on #xubuntu, but i don't know if he had the PPA enabled or not
<slickymaster> knome, yes, of course
<knome> probably did
<knome> however... he did blame us for breaking his system and told us to stop making changes
 * knome shrugs
<slickymaster> knome, I'll take a look in the logs to see if I find something
<knome> the irc logs? nah.
<knome> no reason to do that
<knome> he wasn't very helpful with his own issue
<knome> it was unsolved, and he didn't tell if he was using a PPA or not
<knome> but i'm pretty sure it's the same bug
<knome> he told it appeared with the latest updates
<slickymaster> knome, well, as we are so close to the 17th do you think that it's better to forget and don't filed any bugs against xfxm in LP?
<knome> bugs that only happen with PPA's are generally invalid
<slickymaster> knome, didn't knew that. we're always learning
<knome> otoh, if you ever have a bug with the any current LTS, regular, or development version, file bugs
<knome> they're always useful; if not for this release, the next then
<slickymaster> knome, that I usually do, but I have to confess that I was completely unaware of that those bugs were invalid
<knome> well, unless the PPA is set up for testing purposes and it's specifically noted that developers want bugs filed
<slickymaster> knome, dully noted
<slickymaster> knome, I'll rollback to 4.10
<knome> there are differing opinions on this, but imo, all PPA's should are unsupported by the developers and supported by the PPA owners only
<knome> *should be
<knome> because there is no way we can check everything that goes into PPA's not even talking about guaranteeing they work/supporting them
<slickymaster> knome, I see your point
<slickymaster> knome, and I must say I do concur with you
<knome> yep
<slickymaster> knome, got go, wish you a good night. see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-08
<sergiusens> veebers, have a minute?
<veebers> sergiusens: hey, what's the haps?
<sergiusens> veebers, thought you might be interested in my ugly hack https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click_testing_python_modules/+merge/189744
 * veebers looks
<veebers> sergiusens: ah ok cool, so this resolves for the python deps. right, but not the likes of unity8-fake-env et. al?
<sergiusens> veebers, not yet, but that will come soon
<veebers> sergiusens: and by 'ah cool' I mean it's cool we have a hack work around, not ah cool, that's an awesome solution ;-)
<veebers> sergiusens: sweet, cheers for working on that
<veebers> sergiusens: hey, what happens if the read on diff line 58 fails? does it throw an exception message and the cleanup catches any hanging cruft?
<jrr> it's very difficult for Ubuntu to make progress on bugs that are crashes during an apt upgrade
<jrr> it seems that because the system is mid-upgrade, it has outdated packages, and apport closes the bug immediately
<jrr> here's the bug in question https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docky/+bug/960609
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 960609 in docky (Ubuntu) "Docky.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_name()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> Godo morning
<jibel> Good morning pitti, how are you?
<pitti> jibel: much better, a good night's sleep was what I needed
<pitti> jibel: and you?
<jibel> pitti, another night was needed to evaporate French wine, right ? ;)
<jibel> pitti, I'm good. I'll be happy when the phone is released. I've the impression to live this 80s movie with Bill Murray
<pitti> "Und taeglich gruesst das Murmeltier"?
<jibel> pitti, Groundhog Day what the english title :)
<jibel> *was
<pitti> ah, right
<jibel> iahmad, is there a known bug with the SDK where buttons doesn't work if OSK is revealed?
<iahmad> jibel, there is some OSK issue which hides the controls if they are on the lower part of the screen and takes the focus
<iahmad> jibel, now whether it takes the focus for the entire screen, I am not too sure as I didn't see that problem myself.
<jibel> iahmad, the issue I have is if there are buttons just above OSK, they cannot be pressed.
<pitti> jibel: hm, is wazn unhappy again?
<pitti> jibel: http://10.189.74.2:8080/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-udisks2/80/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console
<pitti> jibel: I retried a few times
 * pitti looks at wazn
<jibel> pitti, I retried it too, looking
 * pitti cleans up the ~ 5 udisks2 VM images
<pitti> jibel: hmm, it seems happy overall!?
<pitti> net user: could not set up host forwarding rule 'tcp:54324::22'
<pitti> that ought to be free, firefox VM is using 54323
<pitti> tcp        0      0 localhost:54324         localhost:54323         ESTABLISHED 36548/ssh
<pitti> tcp        0      0 localhost:54323         localhost:54324         ESTABLISHED 36491/qemu-system-x
<pitti> hmm, what the heck is that?
<jibel> j-lallement@wazn:~$ sudo lsof -itcp|grep 54324
<jibel> qemu-syst 36491 auto-package-testing   89u  IPv4  99822442      0t0  TCP localhost:54323->localhost:54324 (ESTABLISHED)
<jibel> ssh       36548 auto-package-testing    3u  IPv4  99933474      0t0  TCP localhost:54324->localhost:54323 (ESTABLISHED)
<pitti> jibel: yeah, that's what I saw in netstat, but I can't see a process for that
<jibel> the processes are
<jibel> qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -m 3072 -smp 2 -monitor unix:/dev/shm/adt/saucy-amd64-firefox-20131008_034509.GC32hU.img.monitor,server,nowait -localtime -no-reboot -net user -redir tcp:54323::22 -drive file=/dev/shm/adt/saucy-amd64-firefox-20131008_034509.GC32hU.img,if=vir
<jibel> ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o CheckHostIP=no -i /home/auto-package-testing/cache/disks/adtkey -tt -p 54323 -l ubuntu localhost sudo /home/ubuntu/run-adt  -P firefox
<pitti> so the running firefox test uses 54324 as well? that sounds wrong
<jibel> pitti, also there is a lock file for 54324 which isn't locked. 2 options: 1. wait for FF to finish, 2. flock /var/lock/adt/ssh.54324.lock and start udisk tests
<pitti> jibel: or disable wazn as executor until ffox is finished?
<pitti> but your 2. sounds good, too
<jibel> pitti, yes, that's another, more radical, option
<jibel> trying option 2
<jibel> pitti, it's running
<pitti> jibel: thanks; re-running gvfs too
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman smartboyhw
<DanChapman> heya elfy
<smartboyhw> Hello elfy
<elfy> smartboyhw: you done anything with this yet?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1225669
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225669 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Ubuntu One setup is missing from the "Install" testcase" [High,Triaged]
<smartboyhw> elfy, the damn, ENOTIME.... Can you take over the bug (if you wish?)
<elfy> done
<elfy> that
<elopio> ping iahmad, can you take care of this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1236464
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236464 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe to delete confirmation need emulators for AP tests" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jibel> iahmad, do you know if the 'wpa password' dialog a component of ubuntu-ui-toolkit or ubuntu-system-settings?
<jibel> when I press the button the component behind the dialog receives the event
<jibel> button=cancel or connect
<iahmad> jibel, ubuntu-ui-toolkit doesn't provide ready made dialogs as far as I know, I am guessing it should be ubuntu-system-settings.
<jibel> iahmad, thanks, that's where I reported it
<iahmad> elopio, I am not completely understanding if this feature should be part of UITK or in the AP emulators ?
<elopio> iahmad: it should be part of the AP emulators that are on UITK
<elopio> the emulators.py needs a ListItem class, or something like that.
<elopio> with a swipe_to_delete method.
<elopio> iahmad: nerochiaro will know better.
<iahmad> elopio, are you not working on emulators anymore?
<elopio> iahmad: I am.
<iahmad> elopio, ok
<elopio> I am almost done with the textfield emulators.
<elopio> but that's all I'll have time to do this week.
<elfy> balloons: when you are about I've pushed a change to 1300-1302 re Ubuntu One screen - once I know that's ok I'll look at the remaining image testcases
<elopio> iahmad: it's done. Want to take a look?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textfield_emulators/+merge/189796
<davmor2_> Morning all
<elfy> morning davmor2_
<om26er> elopio, hey
<om26er> elopio, I implemented the UnlockScreen thing in the UIToolkit a few weeks ago. Who do I need to get it reviewed ?
<elopio> om26er: iahmad and somebody from the SDK team.
<elopio> I would like to give it a look too.
<elopio> om26er: do you have some time to review this one for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textfield_emulators/+merge/189796
<iahmad> elopio, ok will do it shortly
<elopio> thanks. iahmad, robotfuel will help writing some emulators too. I think he was working on the slider.
<om26er> iahmad, this please https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/screen_unlock/+merge/188289 :)
<robotfuel> elopio: iahmad yes, I have the live slider finished, I am working on edge cases for the non-live slider it's more difficult.
<iahmad> elopio, ah it seems chrisgagnon is writing emulators too, and slider emulator is in progress
<elopio> :)
<elopio> iahmad: chrisgagnon is robotfuel. But don't tell anyone, it's his vigilante name.
<iahmad> elopio, ah..:)
<alesage> was wondering why you never see them in the same place at the same time
<robotfuel> elopio: iahmad: I have this one for the button https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-button-emulator/+merge/189703
<iahmad> elopio, since robotfuel is on emulatos then it would make sense if he takes care of that slide-to-delete defect as well...:)
<iahmad> robotfuel, yes, I saw that this morning, jenkins didn't approve it as all three button emulator tests are failing for all platforms
<robotfuel> iahmad: oh? hmm it worked locally. :(
<iahmad> robotfuel, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2116/?
<iahmad> robotfuel, if tests fail for all platforms there is enough ground to doubt the tests or the implementation...:)
<robotfuel> iahmad: ah I see there is no hover on touch
<iahmad> robotfuel, in that case you might want to make the test conditional
<iahmad> robotfuel, to desktop only
<elopio> robotfuel: 27	+ self.pressed.waitfor(False)
<elopio> that's wait_for
<robotfuel> iahmad: right and not use hover in the press function
<iahmad> elopio,     if not clear_button.visible:
<iahmad> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'visible'
<iahmad> elopio, this while running the textfield emulator test cases on saucy
<elopio> iahmad: I added an objectName to the clear_button, so you will have to remake your modules
<elopio> and export the environment variables.
<elopio> source export_modules_dir.sh
<iahmad> elopio, ok,
<elopio> robotfuel: also, on the test case test_button_emulator_release, I would add at the end self.assertEqual(self.button.text, "Click Me! 1")
<elopio> the rest I like, thank you!
<elopio> I wonder if it's a bug that the phones don't have a hovered.
<elopio> if you leave your finger pressing the button, then it's pressed=True and hovered=True, isn't it?
<iahmad> elopio, but then what would be the purpose of hover, it will merely have the same states as pressed almost always?
<elopio> iahmad: on the phone, yes, the only way to hover is to leave pressed.
<elopio> but I'm not sure about this.
<elopio> maybe hover means mouse over, but not pressed.
<iahmad> elopio, right,
<elopio> I was just wondering. A good thing to ask the devs.
<elopio> om26er: I have some comments about your branch.
<elopio> are you here?
<om26er> elopio, Yes I am
<elopio> om26er: 30	+class ScreenUnlock(UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBase):
<elopio> ScreenUnlock is not an object provided by the toolkit.
<elopio> so I think it's not right to inherit from UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBase.
<elopio> actually, that's something that should be on the unity project, in my opinion. Not on the uitoolkit. We should just import it here.
<om26er> elopio, I just inherited from there because it was giving the pointing_device I can go with another solution if you suggest
<elopio> om26er: yes, I would duplicate the pointing_device code, and inherit from object.
<om26er> elopio, for that first we have to depend all the apps on unity8-autopilot.
<elopio> om26er: I think that's the current scenario. I think it's bad, but as long as jenkins can't give us a unity without a greeter, we are stuck with that case.
<elopio> so making it explicit on the dependencies is a good thing.
<om26er> elopio, right. I'll look a bit into unity8 autopilot tree and see where to put this. It may just work there as is.
<elopio> om26er: yes. I have some other random PITA comments. Are you with patience for me today? :)
<om26er> elopio, sure.
<om26er> l)
<om26er> ;)
<elopio> 83	+ print("Could not find autopilot interface for unity8 "
<elopio> I got your comment, but we should never ever print something. Always use logging.
<elopio> there are cases where we want the run to be the less verbose possible. For that, the default runner only prints a letter per test.
<om26er> elopio, I think people will just ctrl+c believing nothing is happening
<elopio> so if you print something, it will be ugly.
<om26er> elopio, its only printed once in a test suite because that code path is only executed when there is no autopilot interface for unity8
<elopio> om26er: yes, but those people should run the tests with -v if they want to keep track of what's going on
<om26er> which is probably once per device, till its flashed
<elopio> om26er: Corey was changing the autopilot runner to use the default text runner. And we have a logging method on autopilot 1.4. Both things will make it a lot nicer when you put things on the log, instead of printing them directly.
<om26er> elopio, I used the logger in my first implementation then removed its use on purpose.
<elopio> om26er: yes, I see that from your comment. I think you are right assuming that people will think it's stuck, but for that we need better logging, instead of skipping logging :)
<om26er> well thats debatable. from the normal docs that we provide people to run their autopilot tests, we don't ask them to run with -v... the point is its not always going to be us who is running those tests. there are other people, in many cases someone who is running a test for the first time
<om26er> or even using autopilot for the first time ?
<elopio> om26er: yes, for them the default logging should be at the info level.
<om26er> elopio, ok, don't have much clue about new logging in 1.4. So I think the first step for me would be to move the code over to unity8, we can discuss things further in that MR
<elopio> there should be an option to change the logging level to debug, to error, or to warn, to get less output, or to be completely silent. But that's only configurable if we use logging everywhere, no prints.
<elopio> om26er:
<elopio> 76	+ if unity8:
<elopio> 77	+ pass
<elopio> I think that does nothing, right?
<elopio> you can remove that code with the same result.
<om26er> elopio, right, I actually have a better solution for that, which I am using elsewhere in camera-app integration test. I;ll port that over
<om26er> I am going to just move the stuff in _get_unity8_autopilot() over to unlock_screen()
<elopio> om26er: about the test case 156	+class TestScreenUnlock(tests.ScreenUnlockTestCase):
<elopio> it's complex. There are many ways to make it clearer. That's what the book thomi mentioned on the sprint is about. Clean Code, by Robert Martin.
<elopio> totally recommended :)
<elopio> I'll try to clean it a little so you see the difference.
<elopio> actually, I think that the problem is that the ScreenUnlockTestCase is not needed. We will be good enough with the ScreenUnlock class.
<elopio> and it will be a lot easier to test that class than the test case.
<om26er> elopio, cool, that makes code simpler, if you say.
<om26er> and less
<elopio> om26er: yes. And generally it's a bad idea to use inheritance on the test cases. It's hard to understand what the parent classes set up do.
<elopio> we found a lot better to use python-fixtures
<elopio> that will come with autopilot 1.4 too. So the object can be wrapped in a fixture, and it will look really pretty.
<sergiusens> balloons, can you take care of this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/click_fixes/+merge/189865
<balloons> sergiusens, done
<sergiusens> balloons, thanks!
<elopio> I hate that when I receive a message on the phone, it sounds just like when I receive one on the desktop
<elopio> I switch through all the open windows looking for a message, until I realize it's the phone. It has been like this for two weeks.
<jfunk> ping rhuddie - you around?
<rhuddie> jfunk, sure
<jfunk> can you reproduce - bug 1235263 - and see if there is a crash there? the powers that be would like to know
<ubot5> bug 1235263 in address-book-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "Adding photo to contact casuses device blackout when Mir enabled" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235263
<rhuddie> jfunk, sure I'll try that
<jfunk> rhuddie, do you look for crashes when you find bugs?
<rhuddie> jfunk, yes I have, but often difficult to narrow down cause or reproduce. I'll check this one again.
<jfunk> cool
<jfunk> nuclearbob, my name is off the list - looks like your fix worked :)
<nuclearbob> jfunk: rad.  I guess it must be running faster now too if it's already done
<rhuddie> jfunk, yes there is crash files for gallery and unity8
<jfunk> rhuddie, can you add them to the bug report?
<rhuddie> jfunk, sure
<rhuddie> jfunk, done
<dkessel> good evening
<alesage> is there a phablet-tools command to "revert to a clean image"?
 * alesage goes to rtfm
<balloons> evening dkessel, how are you?
<dkessel> hey balloons, i am fine thanks :) how are you?
<dkessel> remembered the other day that i have this xchat icon on my screen...
<balloons> :-) I'm doing quite well
<davmor2> ubuntu-qa can someone on a mir running phone use the camera and let me know if it shows photos taken in the usermetrics on the welcome screen please
<om26er> davmor2, didn't update for me
<om26er> davmor2, it was showing 8 photos taken today, I took 2 more, still shows 8
<davmor2> om26er: I'll write a bug
<balloons> davmor2, correct, no updates for me
<davmor2> balloons: om26er thanks it works in SF so definitely a mir issue woohoo!
<om26er> davmor2, the information is updated once I restarted my phone btw
<jfunk> ping ubuntu-qa is there a bug already for the time/usermetrics not updating before displaying the screen?  Ie. phone sleeps overnight, shows the same time and calls made as yesterday
<dkessel> is today a good day to upgrade my raring to saucy? any showstopper bugs?
<jpds> dkessel: You tell us.
<om26er> jfunk, I don't think there is a bug. davmor2 just asked for verification of that issue.
<dkessel> jpds :p
<om26er> I'll report
<davmor2> om26er: thanks
<om26er> davmor2, I am going for unity8 first. I think the greeter changes might have caused that (?)
<davmor2> om26er: works fine on SF
<om26er> davmor2, yeah, I think unity8 will need to do something about that.
<davmor2> om26er: libusermetrics might be better than unity8 and hen add mir to the bug
<davmor2> om26er: although I guess unity8 is all incompassing ;)
<jfunk> om26er, davmor2 - I notice that if I wake the phone and sleep it when it wakes up again, it's been updated - davmor2  you see the same hting>?'
<jfunk> om26er, did it update to 10 photos after wake/sleep/wajke
<om26er> jfunk, I had to reboot to see the updates. I am now trying the sleep thing you suggested
<jfunk> om26er, because specifically for time, the two clocks area out of sync until the method I mentioned above
<om26er> jfunk, the greeter time and top panel time being out of sync is already reported
<davmor2> jfunk: no updates for me
<om26er> davmor2, jfunk restarting unity8 updates them. So bug in unity8
<davmor2> om26er: restarting unity8 on mir also restarts mir though ;)
<jfunk> alesage, are you seeing crashes in the System Settings
<alesage> jfunk nothing new today
<om26er> davmor2, right, but we should aim for a higher level component than Mir :)
<alesage> jfunk, what do you see?
<jfunk> alesage, when I use the top indicators to change the settings I am crashing left right and center
<om26er> davmor2, bug 1236960
<ubot5> bug 1236960 in Unity 8 "[Mir] greeter matrices are not updating, requires reboot" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236960
<alesage> jfunk note that there is no location settings, that may be causing a cascade
<jfunk> om26er, davmor2 - is the defect only visible in mir?
 * alesage digs up that bug
<davmor2> jfunk: yeap
<jfunk> alesage, is there a defect for location settings somewhere?
<cgoldberg> no interwebz from home... i'm about ready to strangle Comcast
<alesage> jfunk, /me believes so, is looking
<jfunk> davmor2, om26er - if it's not visible in SF, please also affects Mir project
<om26er> jfunk, davmor2 its duplicate of bug 1234904 I have been told.
<ubot5> bug 1234904 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "[mir-only] infometric values are not updated" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234904
<om26er> fix is on the way. needs-review only
<alesage> jfunk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-location/+bug/1234975
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234975 in Indicator Location "links to non-existent Location settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> wow that got duped with uber speed
<jfunk> davmor2, good
<om26er> that was a result of a direct ping :p
<jfunk> alesage, can you confirm that trying to set the location settings causes a crash
<alesage> jfunk, confirmed: trying to open location settings from the location indicator causes ubuntu-system-settings to crash, just updated that bug
<jfunk> alesage, can you set it to critical
<jfunk> alesage, and also see if it is the same in SF
<alesage> ok jfunk shall test, discovered pre-mir but will confirm
<jfunk> alesage, so you confirmed on SF?  I can confirm on Mir
<alesage> jfunk, will confirm on SF now
<jfunk> Mako / Mir = crash
<jfunk> alesage, would you be so kind as to upload the crash reports to the defect as well plz
<alesage> jfunk ok shall do
<jfunk> alesage, looks like Mir only to me
<jfunk> nm, nope, it's just more severe on Mir
<jfunk> in SF it look slike U8 comes back up right away after a short blank
<alesage> jfunk interesting--yes right it's in SF too, I don't get a crashfile there though
<alesage> jfunk otherwise I'm only able to open settings inconsistently from indicators, trying to get it repeatable, but not seeing other crashes
<jfunk> nuclearbob, how goes it?
<cgoldberg> rfowler, ping.. any idea if you lost internet service at your house since this morning?  do you have comcast/xfinity?
<rfowler> cgoldberg: around what time?
<rfowler> cgoldberg: i've been in lex
<rfowler> cgoldberg: and I have comcast business
<cgoldberg> rfowler, mine went out at 9:30 AM and still isn't back... comcast says there is a problem in the area..   I'm working at Oficio on newbury
<rfowler> cgoldberg: hmm... i can ping my gateway
<cgoldberg> rfowler, with my luck it's just on this side of dartmouth... at dartmouth/newbury they have the street closed and the road all torn up.. im betting that's the prob
<rfowler> cgoldberg: by the parking lot?
<rfowler> cgoldberg: i lost count of how many times i've seen them rip up that intersection
<cgoldberg> rfowler, yea
<cgoldberg> unfortunately, i think my interwebz run under there :/
<phillw> rfowler: get a payg 3G dongle, no price plan, just pop 10 quid on it for 1 GB of data when the need arises (I use mine once ~ 4 weeks when I go with parents to little 'sea-side' house' )
<phillw> sorry, meant that for cgoldberg ^^
<cgoldberg> phillw, i do need a backup 3g.. but they make it hard here in the USA.. we're all slaves of the large telcos and carriers
<phillw> cgoldberg: let me ask a friend of mine over there, he works/ed for a couple of different i/net companies over there :)
<cgoldberg> phillw,  id love a mifi modem... with no contract.. just pay per megabyte used.... but nothing I know of like that exists here.
<cgoldberg> i love how easy it was to get a data plan in UK.. id have like 5 backups if I lived there :)
<balloons> doug5, woot! Time to merge :-)
<jfunk> nuclearbob, and ubuntu-qa - do you think it's better to filter based on when the defects were entered, or when they were 'last-updated' in terms of "last week" "last day" etc
<phillw> cgoldberg: is http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/18/att-announces-new-gophone-data-packages/ of no use to you? I'm just browsing what UK people are advised to use :)
<doug5> balloons, finally! my first merge, sigh...sigh...
<nuclearbob> jfunk: last updated will give us more movement info, but it also may give us too much info if bugs are being updated without a          lot of movement
<cgoldberg> phillw, perhaps.. i do hate AT&T though.  but thanks ill look whats available
<davmor2> cgoldberg: get an open wrt based modem with a usb connector you get a usb 3g dongle plug it in and switch, you can ask popey for more info :) and bigcalm on #ubuntu-uk :D
<jfunk> nuclearbob, perhaps we can do a trial run with both, side-by-side and see which one makes more sense in the long run?
<davmor2> jfunk: you need a when defect is logged and last touched I'd of thought.  Defect logged to know how long a fix took, last touched so you know what is happening with the bug
<jfunk> davmor2, this is specifically a filter, for instance, if we want to see bugs that were touched in the last day
<cgoldberg> doug5, congrats on first merge!   :)
<davmor2> jfunk: I'd of thought that last touched is the most important then.  It helps for knowing what is happening with the bug when a bug needs more info etc
<doug5> cgoldberg, thanks! :-)
<jfunk> davmor2, we have 'incomplete' which is the status that devs give when the bug needs more info
<jfunk> davmor2, sometimes I like to see what new bugs came in from the last day, without seeing all the excess information
<jfunk> davmor2, perhaps you can help nuclearbob with a list of projects from Online Services that aren't currently listed in the report
<davmor2> jfunk: who will be using the dash board predominately I would tailor it to their needs the most.
<davmor2> nuclearbob: I don't know all the projects this might help though https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<nuclearbob> davmor2: if all the projects you want are subprojects of that, then that's easy and I can use that
<davmor2> nuclearbob: that is a full list of all the projects that I know of I'll have a dig around and see if there are any missing for you though
<jfunk> nuclearbob, davmor2 - Pay / SSO?
<davmor2> jfunk: listed in that lot
<davmor2> jfunk: I think the only ones that might not be are a couple of the brand new projects
<nuclearbob> davmor2: I'm getting 5 bugs tagged with qa-touch under those projects.  Does that sound like a reasonable number, or do you think I'm missing some?
<nuclearbob> right now I'm just asking the api for the ubuntuone project, but I can ask it for all of those individual projects if necessary
<davmor2> nuclearbob: no that is about right, on touch there is only UOA and SmartScopes currently I think
<nuclearbob> davmor2: okay, this will be relatively easy to implement.  I'll let you know when I've got something readiiiiiiiier
<davmor2> oh and click of course
<nuclearbob> er, readier
<nuclearbob> synergy is doing weird things with key repeat
<jfunk> davmor2, I think elopio is working with nuclearbob on the click projects into the list
<alesage> finding that apps marked with a red x in Recent Apps are always marked, so one can't tap to re-open 'em, wonder if we think this is a design bug, e.g.?
<alesage> e.g. start with 2 and kill one
<alesage> maybe this is already documented somewheres
<davmor2> alesage: press and hold again?
<davmor2> alesage: long press enables the cross to kill apps, long press again disables it
<alesage> davmor2, aha I learned something
<alesage> surprised on mir as you're navigated away from the recent apps view to the most recent active app, returning they're still marked; makes sense though thx
<PESHuk> testing install of entire disc desktop i386 saucy
<alesage> gah! trapped in the messaging app
<elopio> veebers: do you have an idea of how hard would it be to get unity running without a greeter for the jenkins tests?
<elopio> well, for the non-unity jenkins tests.
<veebers> elopio: no I don't know sorry , I'll ask if Saviq is still around or find out otherwise
<elopio> veebers: I think it will be very important after the release to make sure our tests run isolated. And unity seems to be the biggest blocker there. Maybe we can just set up a call in two weeks.
<veebers> elopio: Makes sense. I've asked saviq in ubuntu-unity but can't promise an answer anytime soon.
<letozaf> balloons, Hello
<balloons> letozaf, hello!
<letozaf> balloons, I have almost finished another test for rssreader-app but I have a weired error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210990/
<letozaf> balloons, I was wondering if you could help understand what it could be
<letozaf> balloons, if you got time
<letozaf> balloons, the test is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/edit-topic-test
<letozaf> balloons, this error has no sense for me, code looks fine
<balloons> letozaf, let me look
<letozaf> balloons, thanks
<balloons> letozaf, looks straightforward enough :-)
<letozaf> balloons, :O
<balloons> what is canonicalfeed?
<balloons> are you wanting to make sure it's not blank?
<balloons> self.assertFalse(not canonicalFeed)
<letozaf> balloons, :) thanks I will try it
<balloons> letozaf, that's from my brain, fair warning
<balloons> as in not tested :-p
<letozaf> balloons, well at least you have an idea of the problem ! I don't
<letozaf> balloons, :p
<letozaf> balloons, looks like your solution works but got another error, but I will try to fix it on my own thanks (at least I hope :p)
<balloons> letozaf, glad it worked.. heh surprised myself
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<balloons> feel free to share whatever other issues you encounter
<letozaf> balloons, ok thanks
<letozaf> balloons, going to bed now see you tomorrow :D
<balloons> ciao letozaf
 * balloons needs to learn to say see you later
<letozaf> balloons, ciao
<letozaf> balloons, ci vediamo piu' tardi
<balloons> hehe.. that's alot to remember.. I shall try
<letozaf> balloons, or ci vediamo domani (see you tomorrow)
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<balloons> ci vediamo domani
<balloons> much easier :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes good night :D
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-09
<veebers> thomi: hey, what's you opinion on this approach for restarting maliit-server for the ubuntu keyboard tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/ubuntu-keyboard/restarting-maliit-for-tests/+merge/190005
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va?
<jibel> pitti, ça va et toi?
<pitti> jibel: je vais bien, merci !
<jibel> yet another build :/ I'm happy the release is approaching, I couldn't do that forever
<DanChapman> good morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey Noskcaj :-)
<slickymaster> morning all
<slickymaster> elfy: ping
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> slickymaster: pong
<slickymaster> davmor2: morning
<slickymaster> elfy: hi. good morning. Whenever you'll have 5 minutes to spare, https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/TomcatJavaServer_Install/+merge/189444 is waiting for your review
<elfy> ok
<slickymaster> thanks
<elfy> slickymaster: thanks - all done
<slickymaster> elfy: np, it's me who thanks you
<elfy> :)
<nuclearbob> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> nuclearbob: pong
<elopio> hello!
<elopio> I'm sorry for the late start. There was no power.
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<davmor2> elopio: excuses excuses ;)  It's a good one though so we'll let you off.....Oh and morning dude :)
<elopio> good morning davmor2 :)
<om26er> could anyone verify bug 1237501 ?
<ubot5> bug 1237501 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Expanding Installed category does not show all the installed apps at once" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237501
<cgoldberg> balloons, does ubuntu-ui-toolkit  or SDK Team have an irc channel?  my sphinx documentation branch is failing CI.  I want to make sure I didn't break anything in the qdoc build... so looking for someone to chat with
<balloons> you can talk in #ubuntu-touch
<balloons> or #sdk internally
<cgoldberg> balloons, k thanks
<om26er> balloons, confirming bugs much ? :)
<balloons> om26er, this week, not so much
<balloons> I'm full on with autopilot tests, mir, and sdk
<om26er> busy balloons is busy
<balloons> om26er, lol :-) I'm happy to confirm a bug for you if needed however
<om26er> balloons, if you are using image 89 bug 1237501
<ubot5> bug 1237501 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Expanding Installed category does not show all the installed apps at once" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237501
<balloons> om26er, I'm not yet, but I can be.. :-)
<om26er> a more easier way to verify is specified in my first comment. Make sure you are connected to wifi so that 'more suggestions' appears
<om26er> balloons, ok, its not urgent. If you get around to flash the device later in the day, that's fine
<balloons> om26er, certainly. I need to update my device today so I'll confirm when I do
<om26er> balloons, ack. thanks
<balloons> om26er, are you missing datetime in the indicators?
<om26er> balloons, its not shown on some reboots
<om26er> known bug.
<balloons> om26er, ty
<balloons> you are confirmed
<om26er> bug 1227519
<ubot5> bug 1227519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "no time indicator on boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227519
<DanChapman> balloons: pong! sorry for the slow response :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, no worries mate!
<balloons> always lots going on this last weeks. So I wanted to see how we were doing in regards to ubiquity is all.. And yourself, hanging in there?
<DanChapman> balloons: The tests themselves are coming along nice. Just adding the finishing touches to the custom install. Ended up taking a different approach, it now selects a random partition config from a selection set out in a config file. Rather than seperate tests for different configurations  :-) still waiting to see them running on jenkins though
<DanChapman> hows your week going?
<balloons> DanChapman, not too bad at all. Today is much saner than the first couple of days. We're not quite 1 week to release
<DanChapman> balloons: eek it's coming round quickly.
<elfy> roll on Friday week
<DanChapman> evening elfy :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<balloons> buonsera letozaf. come stai?
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera :D bene e tu ?
<balloons> bene
<letozaf> balloons, I see your Italian is improving a lot :)
<balloons> letozaf, lol.. you've just seen all of it :-)
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<balloons> so rssreader is the last app to get squared away.. how are we looking? :-)
<balloons> good morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<letozaf> balloons, got to fix an error, hope quickly :p
<balloons> letozaf, let me know.. just finished up music app I think, so I can dive in.. I'll probably grab your branch now ;-)
<letozaf> balloons, wait let me push the last changes
<thomi> morning
<letozaf> balloons, if I stop bumping into errors I will push it shortly :P
<balloons> hehe
<letozaf> balloons, I have an error that maybe needs your help
<letozaf> balloons, TypeError: 'tuple' object is not callable
<balloons> letozaf, yes, is everything pushed?
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<balloons> me syncs
<letozaf> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/edit-topic-test
<letozaf> balloons, it happens in a "strange" place
<letozaf> balloons, that is the remove feed part, that part has been called before and did not have problems
<letozaf> balloons, it returns an error in the new test
<balloons> ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_edit_topic?
<balloons> ok got the error
 * balloons looks @ code
<balloons> letozaf, essentially what that error is telling you is you can't use eventually on a non-function
<balloons>     self.assertThat(feedlistpage.visible, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> TypeError: 'tuple' object is not callable
<balloons> feedlist.visible will never change, so eventually doesn't make sense
<letozaf> balloons, yes but if you run the ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_view_feeds
<balloons> letozaf, does it have the same thing, lol?
<letozaf> balloons, test the same routine is called and no error
<letozaf> balloons, I'm a bit "confused" :D
<balloons> letozaf, well let's fix it to be correct regardless
<balloons> it should fail.. it doesn't make sense
<balloons> likely what is happening is it is true right away, so it's not triggering perhaps
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<balloons> letozaf, feedlistpage = lambda: self.main_view.get_feed_management_page().visible
<balloons>         self.assertThat(feedlistpage, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<cgoldberg> letozaf, got a link to the stacktrace?  sounds like you are passing a tuple where it is expecting a callable (funtion name) essentially)
<balloons> letozaf, I see more like this..
 * balloons edits
<letozaf> cgoldberg, if you want the code is here https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/edit-topic-test
<balloons> letozaf, OHH
<letozaf> cgoldberg, thanks
<letozaf> balloons, what ?
<cgoldberg> letozaf, can you paste me the error you are getting so I dont have to run it? :)  i just wanna look over the code quick and see if I can identify something
<cgoldberg> full stracktrace
<balloons> ignore my idea is all letozaf :-)
<letozaf> cgoldberg, is this enough ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215135/
<cgoldberg> should do
<balloons> letozaf, because it's running through select_single_retry
<letozaf> balloons, ooh!!
<balloons> I was thinking perhaps it was sending an error or something
<balloons> but that doesn't look correct at all
<knome> can somebody confirm if bug 1237594 is affecting konsole?
<ubot5> bug 1237594 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "The U+0001 control character is output in terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237594
<balloons> so as i said, ignore me ;-)
<knome> (hai)
<letozaf> balloons, lol
<balloons> knome, cool bug
<balloons> I like the colors!
 * knome facepalms
<balloons> it affects gnome and xfce terms that I can tes
<knome> i know, i marked those as affected ;)=
<knome> probably related to libvte
<balloons> xterm works fine
<knome> yep, that's noted too in the bug report ;)
<knome> and that's not using libvte
<balloons> I would agree with your synopsis
<balloons> letozaf, so for some reason you are getting back something weird.. the asserts and everything all makes sense now
<letozaf> balloons, yes I'm stuck
<balloons> a tuple is an immutable list more or less.. cgoldberg  and/or thomi are more up on python than me
<letozaf> balloons, do not know how to solve it
<thomi> yo
<letozaf> balloons, yes I read about that
<balloons> why you are getting something like that is odd, but I'll still call out the _retry function :-)
<knome> bbl
<balloons> hey thomi :-)
 * thomi hears his name
<thomi> sup?
<cgoldberg> letozaf, i'm looking.. somewhere you are passing a tuple when it's excpecting aq callable object
<balloons> thomi, a select_single is returning a tuple
<thomi> umwut?
<thomi> got a code example? that's odd
<letozaf> cgoldberg, thanks for your help
<balloons> thomi, however, it's passing through a select_single_retry function, so I'm blaming that
<cgoldberg> letozaf, it would also be nice to find an idiomatic way to remove those lambda's if possible... me hates lambdas.. and they are sorta sprinkled intermittently in that code
<letozaf> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/edit-topic-test
<cgoldberg> morning thomi
<balloons> cgoldberg, it used to be much worse :-)
<thomi> hi cgoldberg
<thomi> letozaf: what file/line?
<letozaf> thomi, the test_edit_topic
<balloons> line 117
<cgoldberg> thomi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215135/
<letozaf> thomi, if you run it
<balloons> line 1116 is an attempt to get the object
<letozaf> thomi, you get the error
<letozaf> cgoldberg, I also do not fancy lambda's :p
 * thomi looks
<balloons> the poor rssreader testcase is abused.. it's quite beat
<cgoldberg> brb
<balloons> I've been on both sides of it
<letozaf> thomi, the strange fact is that if you run the test_view_feeds  test it works no error
<thomi> found the problem
<thomi> line 392 in that file:
<thomi> self.assertThat=(topicValueselectorValue.text, Eventually(Equals("news")))
<thomi> you're assigning a tuple to the 'assertThat' method - I guess a typo that happened to be valid python :)
<balloons> ohh nice!
<thomi> and line 420, same thing
<thomi> copy paste error I guess
<letozaf> thomi, :(
<thomi> :)
<balloons> thomi, excellent work :-)
<thomi> why thank you sir. Time for my second coffee I think
<balloons> little errors like that are so hard to spot.. we knew select_single wasn't giving a tuple, haha
<letozaf> thomi, thank you
<thomi> no worries
<balloons> tests pass as-is with that fix
<balloons> but I'm guessing you've more cleanup to do?
<letozaf> balloons, I'm quite new to python, but how do I check that tuple value now ?
<letozaf> balloons, cannot use asserthat
<balloons> letozaf, no, the issue was you were assigning assertthat to a value
<balloons> it's really weird.. the end result is just remove the accidental equals sign
<balloons> everything works
<letozaf> balloons, ah ok, let me try
<balloons> you can drop the sleep also if you add a retry to the get_feedlist_feed
<balloons> then just an clean up work you need to do.. and merge proposal time..
<letozaf> balloons, argh! forgot that sleep there :(
<balloons> no worries.. glad it's working.. push it up and let's see what the mp looks like ;-
<letozaf> balloons, ooooh!!! that equals sign !!!! didn't see it lol
 * letozaf slaps her head
<balloons> it's the little things that get you
<letozaf> balloons, thomi thanks the test works now :p
<thomi> sweet
<jfunk> elopio, ready to rock?
<elopio> jfunk: yes sir.
<davmor2> jfunk: I think elopio more of a soul man thank a rocker ;)
<jfunk> davmor2, you got him all wrong, Leo is a rocker at heart
<elopio> davmor2: I'm psicotropical.
<davmor2> hahah
<jfunk> elopio, can't hear you
<elopio> jfunk: I just reinstalled my machine. Give me a second to figure it out
<jfunk> elopio, np
<davmor2> elopio: pulseaudio god always has to be to your east and in the rain for audio to work correctly ;)
<davmor2> and with that I bid you all a good night
<letozaf> balloons, proposed merge
<balloons> letozaf, got it
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<cgoldberg> after seeing elopio's Google+ photo, I'm convinced he's a son of Frank Zappa.. so a rocker
<balloons> letozaf, jenkins build: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-ci/89/
<letozaf> balloons, it green :)
<letozaf> balloons, for now
<letozaf> balloons, red :(
<balloons> letozaf, I see
<balloons> a StateNotFoundError error
<balloons> letozaf, so it failed the same way
<balloons> well..
<elopio> cgoldberg: I was ashamed of going outside with my Zappa's mustache and took it off, so not a real rocker :(
<cgoldberg> no need to be ashamed.. wear with pride :)
<letozaf> balloons, something I can do ?
<balloons> letozaf, well it's this line.. It's kind of odd
<elopio> cgoldberg: next halloween.
<sergiusens> balloons, did you have time to look at filemanager tests for click?
<balloons> sergiusens, sure
<balloons> I need 5 mins
<sergiusens> balloons, oh, well the code init needs refactoring I think, but the test setup is a little big; doing the same with the music app myself
<balloons> letozaf, maybe thomi has some insight here again
<thomi> hmmm?
<balloons> sergiusens, we just landed quite a bit of changes to music app, fair warning
<balloons> sergiusens, what refactoring specifically? for click? for ro?
<balloons> thomi, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/861/testReport/ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader/TestMainWindow/test_edit_topic_with_mouse_/?
<balloons> thomi, it's a StateNotFoundError
<balloons> trying to land the code you were looking at earlier; https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/edit-topic-test/+merge/190234
<sergiusens> balloons, for click; when was this landed?
<sergiusens> balloons, the music app has a home stub, but when launching the app with upstart, that's a bit messy
<balloons> sergiusens, music app? sorry I should be specific, we merged code to trunk within the last 3 hours
<thomi> balloons: it'd be good to see the test log as well
<thomi> balloons: can you change it to run with -v?
<balloons> thomi, they should all be running like that..
<balloons> fginther, can we ensure we are running autopilot with -v in the core apps vm's if we're not for some reason? ;-)
<balloons> thomi, since it doesn't happen here, I can't give anything more
<balloons> I like running with -vv actually.. I like logs :-)
<fginther> balloons, ack
<thomi> yeah, you need the logs before you can tell anything really
<balloons> fginther, specifically we're looking at rssreader app atm
<balloons> ty!
<fginther> balloons, done
<balloons> thomi, I'll get a log in a few :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, so just to be aware, you know about the swipe to delete missing emulator?
<sergiusens> balloons, and I can't seem to fix these either: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/maguro/89:20131009.1:20131009.1/4640/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/470106/
<balloons> sergiusens, we're trying to fix rssreader right now actuall
<balloons> sergiusens, swipe to delete? you mean the trash can change?
<phillw> balloons: when you get a spare couple of minutes can you give me a ping for a quick PM. Thanks.
<sergiusens> balloons, first I've heard of trash can change :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, I mean this http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/maguro/89:20131009.1:20131009.1/4640/ubuntu-calculator-app-autopilot/469697/
<balloons> sergiusens, there was a swipe to delete change that would force you to tap a trash can icon after swiping
<slickymaster> good night all
<balloons> sergiusens, I'm not sure of the status atm on it.. don't have the bug handy
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, that; didn't think it would be referred to as the 'trash can change' :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, hahahahah
<balloons> sergiusens, I'm a slow typist my friend.. short and simple
<sergiusens> balloons, no problem, bfiller told me that the sdk wouldn't do it by default but the feature hadn't landed yet
<sergiusens> but it would be nice to have an emulator
<balloons> sergiusens, right.. the not by default action made me go "whew"
<letozaf> balloons, need me to wait or can I go to sleep ?
<balloons> letozaf, no reason to wait. arrivederci
<letozaf> balloons, buona notte! hope you fix rssreader :D
<balloons> I'm sure sergiusens will make it work or remove it :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, heh :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, so back to music, is the refactor making it work with click as well?
<balloons> fginther, ty, looks better now :-). thomi have a look: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/862/testReport/ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader/TestMainWindow/test_edit_topic_with_mouse_/?
<balloons> sergiusens, the primary purpose was keeping the tests inline with the huge UI changes that were landing
<balloons> sergiusens, the rssreader was the last one on my list of stuff to fix before diving more into MIR. Are you finding issues with them running as click?
<sergiusens> balloons, yes; but just the tests; everything runs until it gets an exception (qml) that you can see in the upstart log for the click app
<balloons> sergiusens, and this is across the board with all the core apps/
<balloons> ?
<sergiusens> balloons, no, only reader
<balloons> sergiusens, ahh.. so it's probably just the tests not running successfully due to UI changes atm
<balloons> so this merge should fix that issue
<sergiusens> balloons, the error is in the dashboard
<sergiusens> balloons, great
<balloons> sergiusens, ahh you are basically looking at these eh? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/maguro/89:20131009.1:20131009.1/4640/
<sergiusens> yup
<sergiusens> darn, music app merged incorrectly, missing files in trunk :-/
<balloons> yes, so rssreader is the only one on that list I consider having a true issue. The others are a bit perplexing.. random failures
<balloons> still an issue, as any failure is a potential sign tests aren't robust
<sergiusens> balloons, not sure about dropping letters, feels the device just failed and calculator just needs that swipte to delete fix from the sdk
<balloons> sergiusens, yes, dropping letters ran fine on the other device, and I've never seen a failure from it
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh, if calc didn't apply the fix.. hmm, you know I'm not sure it did. Clock, weather and rss did I remember, but I don't remember for calc
<sergiusens> balloons, I fixed calc and clock this morning with the devs
<sergiusens> balloons, also, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/toolbar-rewrite-1/+merge/188917
<sergiusens> balloons, I see you happroved
<sergiusens> balloons, there's no reasoning for the removal of manifest.json in there
<balloons> I top approved that yes, it had been sitting out there forever waiting on an sdk fix
<sergiusens> balloons, so autolanding woes?
<balloons> there is no reason for the removal
<sergiusens> balloons, let me re add it
<balloons> go for it, I'll approve and get it put back
<balloons> andrew probably did that inadvertently during one of his rebases
<sergiusens> balloons, seems so; I'm being slow at finding it though
<sergiusens> balloons, the file only gets removed after the merge though; might be looking at it wrong
<sergiusens> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/manifest/+merge/190250
<balloons> done
<alesage> so when I'm adb-shelled into the phone I get exactly 80 characters and it's kind-of cramping my style, esp. b/c a newline begins on present line
<alesage> I'm sure I just lack shell-settings-fu, can anyone suggest a remedy?
<balloons> alesage, stty
<balloons> you can manually resize it that way, not ideal, but
<alesage> balloons, thanks that's a start
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-10
<elopio> ping iahmad: can you please review this one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntuone-credentials/fix1237112-autopilot_base_test_case/+merge/190002
<jibel> Good morning
<elopio> It's biggie. But most of the things I'm changing there are the things I think we should refactor on the gallery test cases, so your comments will be nice.
<elopio> jibel: hello
<jibel> hey elopio
<iahmad> elopio, I ll review but may not be today as I need to finish few in progress things
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Is there any change you could finish my gtk3 branch? All the python stuff looks ready. It just needs the glade part (and gsettings, but i could do that)
<elopio> iahmad: sure, no problem. You can look at it when you have time.
<iahmad> elopio, ack
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: I thought you wanted it to use the new quickly template? Thats what i was doing in my branch anyways.
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, won't quickly still work if we use the existing code the "quickly upgrade"?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: I tried that mate after using pygi-conv etc but the structure is all wrong and it complains about something. I can't remember what right now. Will just have a peek now
<Noskcaj> oh, ok. As i've said before, i lack the skills to do this right. That said, i don't think it's absolutely necessary to use quickly
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: just gotta take my boy to school, will chat with you about it when i get back :-)
<Noskcaj> ok, see you then
<jibel> with phone build 90 is anyone able to see videos uploaded to the device in the video scope?
<jibel> rhuddie, gema ^?
<rhuddie> jibel, let me check that
<rhuddie> jibel, I tried copying AVI file to device, but was not able to see it in video scope
<slickymaster> morning all
<rhuddie> jibel, although after rebooting device, there is now an empty window showing under "My videos" section
<jibel> rhuddie, I don't have anything, thanks for the verification.
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, several auto-retrace failed because the retracer uses obsolete dbgsym e.g bug 1237786 is there any manual action to do or it is just a matter of wait for some process to publish these packages?
<ubot5> bug 1237786 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashed with SIGABRT" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237786
<pitti> jibel: queueing (I really need to get some lunch, I keep getting pinged away from it :) )
<pitti> jibel: I actually rebuilt the indexes yesterday, I was hoping that would have fixed it
<pitti> jibel: ah, that message is probalby a red herring; gdb just can't figure out a proper stack trace here for some reason :(
<jibel> pitti, ok, it happened at least twice this morning, and it reported the same obsolete symbol files.
<jibel> pitti, but lunch first :) Enjoy it
<jibel> !
<knome> balloons, i assume there will be RC images/milestones on the tracker?
<jfunk> nuclearbob, this defect is not showing up in the list
<jfunk> nuclearbob, this defect is not showing up in the list
<jfunk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/signon-ui/+bug/1237496
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237496 in Online Accounts: Sign-on UI "signon-ui fails to start in Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,New]
<nuclearbob> jfunk: the won't fix might be causing the problem, I'll take a look
<jfunk> nuclearbob, it may also be the online accounts project is not in the list
<nuclearbob> jfunk: quite possibly, yes.  If that's the case, I can fix that easily
<nuclearbob> jfunk: yeah, it's not in the bugs file I pull before filtering by status, I'll add signon-ui to the list of projects we check
<om26er> ubuntu-qa - can anyone confirm bug 1238010 ?
<ubot5> bug 1238010 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Dialer crashes when it tries to open the messaging app to send a message." [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238010
<om26er> (please)
<jibel> om26er, it could be the same than rhuddie found this morning
<jibel> om26er, any crash file?
<om26er> jibel, I talked to the dev he says its kind of expected. we are transition to a new mechanism. it should fix it soon
<rhuddie> jibel, om26er, sounds similar. This is the bug I raised that got rejected because of outdated symbol package. This bug was pressing the Contact profile option in the dialer.
<om26er> rhuddie, right. should we keep this bug? if you have another we can duplicate.
<rhuddie> jibel, om26er, I haven't entered in another one yet, but I can do so now. It is reproducible every time.
<om26er> rhuddie, I have reported a new one, can you please confirm that
<om26er> rhuddie, I talked to the developer about the issue. he knows the problem and expects the fix to land soon
<rhuddie> om26er sure
<rhuddie> om26er, I have a couple of bugs that you could confirm too
<davmor2> jibel, om26er: I was just discovering a similar issue, if you open contacts and select text it seems to kill both apps
<davmor2> jibel, om26er: also if you text yourself can you then add that number to contacts that seems to be crashing both apps too
<jibel> davmor2, why would I text myself?
<rhuddie> davmor2, I raised a similar sounding defect: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1235271
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235271 in address-book-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "Contacts app closes after pressing call or message option on contact with Mir enabled" [Critical,Triaged]
<davmor2> jibel: to test sms in both direstions :)
<davmor2> rhuddie: yeap sound very similar :)
<rhuddie> om26er, I don't have a sim in my device, so I can't test the call log
<rhuddie> om26er, would you be able to confirm this bug for me, please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1238026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238026 in dialer-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV when viewing contact's profile" [High,New]
<om26er> rhuddie, let me see
<om26er> rhuddie, that's the same root cause as bug 1238010
<ubot5> bug 1238010 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Dialer crashes when it tries to open the messaging app to send a message." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238010
<rhuddie> om26er, ok. So should this still be confirmed, or marked as duplicate, as the functionality is different?
<elopio> good morning!
<jfunk> nuclearbob, I am looking at 'past day' and seeing only bugs from yesterday, when I know that there's been some defects entered today, any thoughts?
<nuclearbob> jfunk: I'm taking a look at that per what we taked about yesterday.  I'm doing time calculations in python right now, but I think I may start using some of the age fields provided by launchpad instead.  I'll let you know when I've tested that
<jfunk> nuclearbob, it should be very simple, the script I sent you awhile ago had it there
<jfunk> nuclearbob,   tasks.extend(project.searchTasks(created_since=DATE_START,  created_before=DATE_BEFORE, tags=['avengers']))
<balloons> knome, if you are still about, yes RC milestone is due out today
<jfunk> nuclearbob, set the created_before date in the future
<jfunk> nuclearbob, and set the created_since to the the day before today
<nuclearbob> jfunk: right now I'm doing one launchpad query for all the bugs and filtering locally.  I can do separate launchpad queries for each date range, but that's going to slow down the report a lot
<alesage> would somebody pls confirm this, it's very very weird https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1236998
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236998 in mir (Ubuntu) "TZ settings location entry opens with " `" filled-in" [Medium,New]
<alesage> advise starting from reboot
<jibel> alesage, same then rhuddie reported earlier
<jibel> bug 1237341
<ubot5> bug 1237341 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu Saucy) "Extended characters incorrectly inserted into browser address bar when Mir enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237341
<alesage> jibel, thanks--which should we mark as dupe?  seb128 reassigned mine to mir, do you think that's correct?
<alesage> maybe it gets more traction that way (?)
<rhuddie> om26er, what do you think we should do with the dialer-app defects?
<balloons> fginther, are you tracking which apps have automerging and which don't somewhere (beyond your static email list? )?
<fginther> balloons, I don't have a list anywhere, there is a whitelist of branches in the actual trigger job
<balloons> fginther, ahh that would be definitive then
<fginther> balloons, trigger-autolanding-whitelist
<knome> balloons, yep, cheers
<smartboyhw> May the world be frozen:P
<om26er> rhuddie, that's being taken care of now :)
<rhuddie> om26er, cool. Should I mark mine as duplicate of yours?
<om26er> rhuddie, yes, please.
<rhuddie> om26er, ok will do
<om26er> bug 1238010 was just retitled so I think it covers your issue as well
<ubot5> bug 1238010 in dialer-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mir] telephony apps and address book can't communicate" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238010
<jibel> alesage, I used rhuddie's as master, seb128 is pretty good at reassigning what has nothing to do on his plate :)
<alesage> jibel ok yes seb128 has many talents :)
<DanChapman> jibel, hey mate. Do you reckon you will have any time this week to setup the ubiquity tests for me?
 * balloons waves @ DanChapman 
 * DanChapman waves back o/
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Testing Saucy Final, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds | Final Release for Saucy Oct 17th
<balloons> DanChapman, so I take it everything is ready eh? What needs setup?
<balloons> ^^ lookey there we've got queuebot again ;-)
<DanChapman> balloons Yeah getting there now. Custom install is in working order just some improvements to be made but they are all ready to be run. Its  just the test names on jenkins need updating.
<balloons> I don't believe I can do anything there, but let me see
<elfy> yay - I can quietly leave -release then
<balloons> DanChapman, nope, can't do anything on that jenkins :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: no worries. Thanks for checking :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, hey, this is for you https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/stock-ticker-mobile-app/tested_storage_location/+merge/190444
<balloons> sergiusens, stock ticker eh? kk
<balloons> does pep8 and pyflakes pass on it/
<sergiusens> balloons, still doesn't fix the test, but should be using the standard location with that
<sergiusens> balloons, I have those run on each save ;-)
<balloons> sergiusens, yea, seems robert says the tests will be broken
<sergiusens> balloons, that's why I removed the unsused imports
<sergiusens> balloons, AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'visible'
<balloons> sergiusens, right.. I asked because if it's passing fginther can add pep8 and pyflakes to it
<sergiusens> /home/phablet/autopilot/stock_ticker/tests/test_Subtabs.py
<balloons> fginther, can you add pep8 and pyflakes requirements to rssreader and stock ticker app when you have a chance. no rush :-)
<fginther> balloons, ack
<sergiusens> balloons, so I only fixed pep8 and pyflakes for the file I edited
<sergiusens> balloons, you want a full fix?
<balloons> sergiusens, if you don't mind.. if not it'll have to happen on the next commit :-)
<sergiusens> fginther, how long until the core community apps get merging working again?
<sergiusens> balloons, hmm 73 peps :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, until we get a mir image with fully passing tests. They are being enabled as they start passing
<sergiusens> let me fix
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh, a big one :-)
<sergiusens> fginther, is there a current list? can you start a pad we can all just refer to to know?
<fginther> sergiusens, I can add them to the jenkins banner
<sergiusens> fginther, i guess that works, if it's easier for you good
<fginther> sergiusens, done
<Noskcaj> Morning everyone
<elfy> hi Noskcaj
<thomi> morning
<renato_> elopio, balloons could you guys help me implement a emulator for a class on SDK?
<balloons> which clasS?
<renato_> balloons, ListItem.Empty
<renato_> balloons, this is my current code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1236464/revision/792
<renato_> balloons, this is falling to retrieve the object: 483        item5 = self.main_view.select_single(emulators.ListItemEmpty,
<renato_>  484                                             objectName='listitem_5')
<elopio> renato_: I think the name of the class should be ListItem, not ListItemEmpty.
<elopio> oh, no, Empty instead of ListItemEmpty. That's one of the things that suck on autopilot, it ignores the namespace.
<elopio> renato_: let me run it.
<elopio> renato_: ok, according to autopilot vis, the type of name of your QML object is 'Standard'
<renato_> elopio, but Standard has Empty as base class
<elopio> renato_: yes, but autopilot can't handle that.
<elopio> when you do select_single(Empty), it expects 'Empty' to be on the tree.
<renato_> like the CheckBox and Switch
<renato_> but how the previous test can work with CheckBox
<elopio> renato_: oh, that's a good example. Take a look at the CheckBox emulator, it handles also Switch but never does select_single(Switch)
<renato_> elopio, but it retrive the switch with type CheckBox
<renato_> is that what I am trying
<renato_> get the Standard using the base class Empty
<elopio> renato_: it's different because a Switch is just a styled check box, isn't it?
<elopio> I don't know much about QML yet.
<elopio> what I know is that when I make a Switch, autopilot sees a CheckBox on the tree.
<renato_> elopio, no Switch is a nes Class based on CheckBox
<renato_> humm strange
<renato_> the Switch and CheckBox is the same as Standard and Empty from my point of view
<elopio> there must be something different from the autopilot point of view.
<elopio> but I have holes on my QML knowledge and on my autopilot knowledge :)
<elopio> renato_: have you tried autopilot vis?
<renato_> elopio, yes the vis is saying that the item is Standard, but I thought autopilot some how check the base classes
<thomi> renato_: Qt doesn't expose that information to us :-/
<renato_> thomi, but how this works with switch and checkbox?
<renato_> thomi, any way to help autopilot to discovery that ?
<balloons> sorry to sidetrack, but thomi, what did you find out about core apps and mir failures btw? I'm in headfirst on these now :-)
<thomi> balloons: as far as I could tell, the ones I was looking at (weather-app mostly) looked like genuine failures, but yesterday I kept getting distracted by people asking me questions ;)
<thomi> balloons: so I didn't get much done
<thomi> renato_: hmmm
<thomi> renato_: elopio: AIUI, you expect a certain type to appear, and a different type is showing up?
<balloons> thomi, that's all i wanted to hear.. if there might be something systematic or not
 * balloons notes he was one of the ones asking questions :-)
<thomi> I didn't see anything like that
<thomi> balloons: once I knock over this bug I'm working on, I'll come help you out again
<thomi> but... you know how it is :)
<elopio> thomi: it's like this:
<elopio> we have Standard { Empty }, and autopilot shows Standard. And we have Switch { Checkbox } and autopilot shows Checkbox.
<balloons> one bug at a time :-)
<renato_> thomi, for some reason I can retrieve a checkbox or switch item using;
<renato_> self.main_view.select_single(emulators.CheckBox,
<thomi> renato_: ahhhh
<thomi> renato_: yeah, so what happens is...
<renato_> but this does not work with standard and empty
<thomi> renato_: the Qml engine will optimise away any Qml type that does not specialise it's base type
<thomi> renato_: before autopilot sees it. So you need to add some properties or something to make Standard different to EMpty
<thomi> it's a known limitation of autopilot on Qml,and I can't think of a way to fix it, short of patching Qt
<renato_> thomi, I want the opposite :D , I want the Standard to be a Empty too :D
<elopio> renato_: but I see no reason for doing that.
<thomi> oh, sorry, I guess I'm confused then
<elopio> just name your emulator Standard, and it will work just the same, right?
<renato_> elopio, thomi, what I need is a emulator to help people to test the swipe to delete function
<elopio> thomi: your diagnose sounds right, your conclusion was wrong. "So you need to add some properties or something to make Switch different to Checkbox"
<elopio> renato_: yes. And all the Standard items will ahve that function. So it's ok to call the emulator Standard.
<thomi> elopio: probably.
<thomi> not that it helps here, but in 1.4 you'll be able to apply an custom proxy classt o more than one type...
<renato_> and since the apps uses different class empty/Standard/MultiValue/etc... i need to make this work with any class
<renato_> and Empty is the base class
<renato_> thomi, elopio, maybe you guys have a better solution :d
<elopio> renato_: make an Empty class. And then make a Standard class that inherits from Empty.
<elopio> I think that will work.
<thomi> renato_: in 1.4 this will be easier for you. Until then, I suggest making a Mixin class that contains the code you want, and then separate emulators for each specific type
<thomi> elopio: no, not quite like that
<thomi> hang on, let me paste something...
<thomi> elopio: renato_: like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6219572/
<renato_> thomi, great thanks
<renato_> thomi, elopio, thanks for the help
<thomi> I mean, I haven't tested that or anything, but I don't see why it wouldnt work :)
<thomi> just make sure you have the inheritence order the right way around :)
<renato_> thomi, i let you know if its fails :D
<thomi> i.e.- CustomEmulatorBase first :)
<elopio> thomi: and why wouldn't it work to make Standard inherit from CustomEmulatorBase and Empty?
<thomi> elopio: are you sure you want to know? It's an internal autopilot implementation detail
<elopio> thomi: you are scary when you talk like that :) I would like to know, but it might open many other questions.
<thomi> well, the short version is...
<elopio> so maybe when you are not so busy. I'll note it on my whiteboard.
<thomi> uhhh... actually
<thomi> now that I think about it
<thomi> it might work...
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> elopio: you should try it :)
<thomi> I think this way is cleaner anyway :)
<elopio> thomi: I will. It's not cleaner if the only elements that provide the swipe to delete are the ones that extend the Empty qml object.
<thomi> elopio: good point :)
<thomi> elopio: well, as long as *all* objects that extend Empty support it
<elopio> thomi: I think that how QML works is that if you want an object that extends Empty not to be delete-able, you can disable it.
<elopio> but that's what comes of playing with something like inheritance on declarative languages. Anyway, I'm like one month away to finish the QML tutorials, later I'll have a better opinion on this subjects.
<thomi> elopio: right, so if you have half the EMpty-extended objects that support deletion, and half that don't, then all of a sudden my way is much better ;)
<elopio> renato_: I know you haven't finished your branch, but can I make some suggestions?
<thomi> elopio: otherwise you'll have objects with a 'delete' method that don't support deletion
<renato_> elopio, sure
<elopio> thomi: yes, I agree. However, you will not be able to match an emulator with a half empty-extended object, because they disable things on properties. You can have a half extended Standard, and a fully extended Standard.
<renato_> thomi, elopio : to enable swipe-to-delete you need set the property "removable" to "true"
<elopio> renato_: ok, please be patient with me. I'm a freak.
<elopio> the methods on ListItemEmpty should be all lower case, separated by _
<elopio> renato_: test_list_item_popover_emulator should be called test_standard_emulator or test_empty_emulator.
<renato_> ok
<elopio> renato_: test_delete_a_item should be test_delete_an_item or test_delete_item. I'm inclined to the second.
<renato_> :D
<elopio> renato_: on the method swipe_to_delete, you should add an else clause where an exception is thrown if you try to delete an undeletable item.
<elopio> renato_: but that might be because you are still working on it. So, it would be nice if you let me know when it's finished give you my review.
<renato_> elopio, nice I will do
<elopio> thank you renato_.
<elopio> I'll break a little. bbl.
<renato_> elopio, how I can check if a signal was fired?
<elopio> renato_: you shouldn't.
<renato_> :D
<elopio> if you need to check that, you need a qmlrunner test, not an autopilot test.
<elopio> or, maybe you are missing to give the user a visual clue of what's going on.
<thomi> elopio: well, autopilot *can* do that, but you're right, it's probably not a good idea
<slickymaster> night all
<jfunk> ToyKeeper, ping ready to meet?
<renato_> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1236464/+merge/190496
<elopio> renato_: ok, I'll take a look.
<elopio> hey renato_, are you from the SDK team?
<renato_> elopio, no, contact app/server
<elopio> um, ok. I have a problem with going to the end of a text field.
<renato_> elopio, I have problems with text field to :D
<elopio> renato_: have you seen that when you long press a text field a dialgo is shown?
<elopio> I think it's only shown when the text field is not focused.
<renato_> elopio, no :D, I have the problem to go back to the beginner of the text when the text is bigger the text area
<renato_> elopio, you should ask about that on ubuntu-app-devel
<elopio> hey, we are on the same problem, but backwards!
<renato_> ?D
<renato_> :D
<elopio> I think that when we long press on a text field, one of the options of this dialog should be go to the end
<elopio> and now, go to the begining.
<elopio> renato_: I think it would be enough to test one of the objects that inherit from SwipeToDeleteTestCase, and then to test that all the emulators you added inherit from SwipeToDeleteTestCase.
<elopio> and that second test would be a little dumb, so I would just leave either the empty or the standard item on your test.
<elopio> renato_: every time you do select_single, and continue on the next line, you have a pep8 error there because of the extra space.
<elopio> so jenkins is going to reject your branch for that.
<renato_> elopio, ok let me fix this
<elopio> renato_: you are missing some tests to cover all the possible flows:
<elopio> test_delete_item -> with default direction value
<elopio> test_delete_item_swiping_to_the_left
<elopio> test_delete_non_removable_item
<elopio> test_confirm_removal_when_item_was_not_swiped
<elopio> renato_: and I don't like this: 109	+ self.implicitHeight.wait_for(0)
<elopio> if the dialog doesn't have a visible property that works, or an opened property or something like that, I think we should fix it to be
<elopio> self.visible.wait_for(False)
<elopio> I say "we" as in somebody who know how to do it, not me :)
<renato_> elopio, let me check that
<renato_> elopio, new revision pushed
<renato_> elopio, about the:  109 + self.implicitHeight.wait_for(0)
<renato_> the other way to check when the item is removed is by the signal itemRemoved
<elopio> renato_: IMO, that's lack of testability, and should be fixed. But I'm ok if it's not fixed on your branch.
<elopio> thanks for making the changes.
<elopio> renato_: a question: why do you need the repeater, the column and the flickable? Wouldn't it work just putting one Standard inside the MainView?
<renato_> elopio, I am justing creating more than one to make the test more real
<elopio> renato_: I think here we should strive to do the smallest possible working test case. It shouldn't be the role of emulator self-test to check that this also work when inside a repeater, inside a flickable.
<elopio> that's a component test, problably to be written for qmlrunner.
<elopio> having a more complex QML doesn't increase the level of coverage we are doing here. Or well, it does, but in an obscure way, I think.
<renato_> elopio, ok I can reduce the qml example
<renato_> elopio, done
<elopio> awesome :)
<elopio> renato_: I'm sorry, can I go on with some pita suggestions?
<renato_> elopio, sure
<elopio> renato_: make a setUp method, and put there
<elopio> self.item = self.main_view.select_single(
<elopio>     emulators.Standard, objectName='listitem_standard')
<elopio> then you won't have to duplicate it in the tests.
<elopio> renato_: on the QML, you left the Empty item, but you are not using it on the tests. I would remove it.
<phillw> balloons: can you give me a ping when you have a spare couple of minutes, thanks.
<renato_> elopio, I am using it on test_delete_non_removable_item
<elopio> renato_: ah, I see. I'm sorry.
<elopio> then on the set up I would make it self.standard_item, so it's clear.
<elopio> renato_: and to put a cherry on the cake, for consistency it would be nice if the python code used only single quotes for strings.
<elopio> but when I get to this level of suggestions, you can start ignoring me :) I have problems.
<renato_> :D
<elopio> renato_: I'm approving your branch. I'm not able to review the QML changes you made, so it would be nice if you get a review from some qml developer.
<renato_> elopio, ok thanks
<renato_> elopio, pushed
<elopio> renato_: love it! Just please move the setUp to be the first method on the test class.
<renato_> :(
<elopio> renato_: hey, please don't be sad. I'm sorry.
<elopio> You have two white spaces at the end of the file tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/test_emulators.py
<elopio> pep8 is not going to like that.
<renato_> done
<elopio> renato_: I owe you a beer :)
<elopio> ok, I'm going. Will be back in ~4 hours to work a little with the europeans.
<renato_> elopio, I think I owe you a beer because you help me with that
<renato_> thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-11
<phillw> would it be rude to ask why it has taken over 6 hours to add 14 ISO's to the RC tracker from the due date of 21:00 UTC?
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<elopio> good morning pitti, jibel.
<pitti> hey elopio
<jibel> Good morning elopio
<elopio> hey, do you know how can I debug when the key strokes send by autopilot are being ignored?
<elopio> for example, on a textfield on the phone I do keyboard.press_and_release('End'), and most of the times nothing happens.
<elopio> but sometimes it works. I have no idea where's the problem, or how to find it.
<phillw> pitti: jibel elopio elfy good morning :) I'm hoping the 21:00 UTC for yesterday may not be too prolonged :D. But, with my dark humour around... get the RC's as good as you can :)
<elfy> phillw: morning
<elopio> o/
<thomi> elopio: based on past experiences, the problem is almost always in qtubuntu
<phillw> hi elfy, I've got about one more hour left in my personal battery.. just trying to help a team out...
<elfy> phillw: my batteries are flat
<elopio> thomi: hey, you are still here. Any pointers to debug?
<thomi> elopio: sorry, no.. I usually complain to someone like ricmm
<elopio> well, that's a good tip.
<phillw> Chilean Merlot... does wonders, the side effect is that you speak your mind and people don't like that sort of thing :D
<elopio> phillw: :)
<phillw> Is there anyone on the channel who is familiar with WordPress ? and, yes. it is for a team.
<elopio> phillw: wordpress was a long time ago. Haven't touched it in 3 years.
<phillw> elopio: I'm reading through http://wordpress.org/support/topic/edit-home-page as found my a well known search engine :)
<phillw> s/my/by
<phillw> elopio: yikes!
<veebers> elopio: I filed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238417 and this bug was helpful https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233944 for getting details on input, not sure if it helps you in this instance though
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238417 in Mir "Unity does not process events from evdev device created before unity is restarted (autopilot tests)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,Fix released]
<veebers> elopio: namely the 2 commands:
<veebers> initctl set-env MIR_SERVER_INPUT_REPORT=log
<veebers> initctl set-env MIR_SERVER_LEGACY_INPUT_REPORT=log
<veebers> elopio: again, not sure if it will be helpful, just thought that I would mention :-)
<elopio> veebers: I was debugging it without Mir. But I'll take a look at that, thanks.
<DanChapman> morning all
<om26er> ubuntu-qa with the very latest image. can you use the OSK ?
<om26er> OSK comes up but tapping on it does nothing
<rhuddie> om26er, with 20131010.2 I can use OSK
<om26er> rhuddie, right. I rebooted the phone and it works for me too. I think its a race. trying to see if I can recreate it again
<rhuddie> om26er, good luck :)
<pitti> om26er: image 92 here (from this morning), OSK works in messaging app
<pitti> om26er: also works in network indicator for connecting to my wifi (first time, entering passwd)
<pitti> except that the changed design to input the password into that popup box is horrible
<pitti> (no option to show the password any more)
<om26er> pitti, yeah, I talked to MacSlow about that and there is no design for that..
<pitti> the point is, this already worked :/
<pitti> there was nothing wrong with the previous one..
<pitti> om26er: but anyway, OSK works here
<pitti> (mako)
<om26er> right, that was inside the menu, design wanted that as a snap decision and here we are :/
<om26er> pitti, right. I couldn't reproduce the issue here either. probably something to do with unity8 restart in my session
<pitti> om26er: bug 1238417 again?
<ubot5> bug 1238417 in Mir "Unity does not process events from evdev device created before unity is restarted (autopilot tests)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238417
<slickymaster> morning all
<jaywink> hey people .. tried my first ISO testing and this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough says virtualbox, testdrive needed. However, I also found qemu-system package is needed otherwise: "qemu-system-x86_64: not found" .. is this normal, should it be in the wiki? (can add if so)
<om26er> probably, not really sure. as in my case the problem was with "real" touches. probably some stacking problem
<pitti> uinput devices are not more or less real than touchpads from the perspective or Mir
<pitti> they are just standard linux evdev devices
<slickymaster> balloons: Hi, do you have any info on the RC images? Has it been pulled? Neither http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55393/downloads nor http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55394/downloads contains anything.
<jaywink> to my previous question = it seems testdrive is defaulting to kvm (which required qemu), selecting virtualbox from preferences launched in virtualbox .. this is missing from wiki
<rhuddie> om26er, did you raise a bug on the OSK not working?
<om26er> rhuddie, I couldn't reproduce the issue again
<rhuddie> om26er, ok. I've found it doesn't work in landscape mode... you can try it in Messaging and Notes apps. I'll raise a bug on it.
<om26er> for the landscape mode there is already a bug
<om26er> its being worked on (probably got a branch attached to it as well)
<rhuddie> om26er, ok, I don't need to raise that then
<rhuddie> om26er, I presume the problem you saw earlier was in portrait mode?
<om26er> rhuddie, yes I saw that issue in portrait
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> balloons: Also, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20131011/saucy-desktop-i386.iso is a broken link
<slickymaster> balloons: disregard my last entry, the links is now reestablished
<slickymaster> knome: ping
<knome> slickymaster, pong
<slickymaster> knome: hi, good morning
<knome> slickymaster, good day :)
<slickymaster> just a quick one. On the Xubuntu-docs there is a phrase which I think has an error: "To see all available connections, click the NetworkManager icon"
<slickymaster> Shouldn't it be "To see all available connections, click the <application>NetworkManager</application> icon" instead?
<slickymaster> knome: translating it in Launchpad it's line/item 287
<knome> possibly, but you should still translate as it is
<slickymaster> knome: will do it then, but do you think I should filed a bug againts it?
<knome> slickymaster, yep. you can file a bug against xubuntu-docs in launchpad
<slickymaster> knome: will do it then
<slickymaster> knome: thanks
<knome> np, thanks
<slickymaster> knome: just one last question, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/xubuntu-docs the right place to file the bug?
<knome> slickymaster, yep
<slickymaster> knome: thanks again ;)
<om26er> ubuntu-qa does pause (||) button work for you while on call ?
<om26er> rhuddie, the issue that I was facing is bug 1238637
<ubot5> bug 1238637 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping on OSK does nothing once unity8 is restarted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238637
<om26er> it happens once unity is restarted
<rhuddie> om26er, thanks for the info
<phillw> balloons: ping
<phillw> knome: would you do me a massive favour, please?
<davmor2> om26er: did you get a replay on the pause issue you saw?
<om26er> davmor2, that was pause issue, I think.. In the call app
<davmor2> om26er: yes did anyone respond to it?
<om26er> davmor2, the devs responded. I proposed a branch to disable that button because the feature is not implemented yet
<davmor2> ah right no probs then
<slickymaster> knome: ping
<knome> slickymaster, pong
<knome> phillw, tell me
<slickymaster> knome: still about what we discuss this morning, do see any issues with me assigning myself to the bug and correct it? there are at least 5 occurrences of that mistake on xubuntu-docs
<knome> slickymaster, nope, that's fine
<slickymaster> knome: i can get the branch and make the corrections, but I can't upload to the branch. How do I go about that?
<knome> slickymaster, send a merge proposal
<slickymaster> knome: so there's no problem with pushing it, even though I can not upload to it?
<knome> slickymaster, pust to ~yourlpnick/xubuntu-docs/mybranch
<knome> slickymaster, then do a merge proposal against lp:xubuntu-docs
<elopio> good morning!
<slickymaster> knome: your a real savior. I'll do everything this weekend and I'll have the merge proposal ready for review saturday or sunday
<slickymaster> knome: thnaks
<slickymaster> thanks
<knome> slickymaster, *you're ;)
<knome> slickymaster, cheers!
<knome> morning elopio
<elopio> o/
<slickymaster> knome: :) you're right, my fingers don't always do what my brain told them to do
<slickymaster> knome: sorry for annoying you, but the corrections are made in the xml files residing in the xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/C/ folder, right?
<phillw> knome: would you be so kind as to let the -release team know that the lubuntu alternate images are not on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<jibel> davmor2, I added a test case to the home scope search bug 1238671
<ubot5> bug 1238671 in unity-scope-home (Ubuntu) "Application icons are missing on the home scope" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238671
<jibel> jfunk, ^ another important bug
<knome> phillw, they're available now, i went and activated them
<davmor2> jibel: cool thanks
<slickymaster> knome: sorry for annoying you, but the corrections are made in the xml files residing in the xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/C/ folder, right?
<davmor2> jibel: http://ubuntuone.com/7K5qnmXlJGBKPuuC27V8sT   and then http://ubuntuone.com/28ZVXDeOvhbf9QWYbgBJyD is what I get so I'd say that is confirmed :)
<jibel> davmor2, thank you :)
<phillw> knome: thanks!
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa. Somebody with a nexus 7? For gatox, it crashes when opening the launcher.
<elopio> it would be nice if somebody can give it a try.
<davmor2> elopio: on what image?
<elopio> davmor2: yesterday's. He's reflashing.
<davmor2> grabbing 93 now
<balloons> ping elopio
<elopio> balloons: pong.
<balloons> elopio, so I found an app that doesn't like to open the toolbar with the swipe action (it doesn't go high enough). However it's a custom toolbar and is still failing because it doesn't respect the .open property
<elopio> balloons: I have a branch that swipes to the full high of the toolbar.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/drag_toolbar/+merge/189206
<balloons> elopio, ahh nice.. That's what I was going to ask about :-)
<elopio> I think it hasn't landed because they disabled the automatic landing.
<balloons> lol, it's like you read my mind
<elopio> balloons: I have. Tell me another request and I'll give you the URL to the branch in 5 seconds.
<cgoldberg> elopio, i have the old Nexus7.. would that help?
<davmor2> elopio: pulling the launcher out is fine clicking on it isn't
 * robotfuel waves at cgoldberg
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, you are on Mir team right?
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: yes
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, have you heard of any discussions about developing something similar to Xvfb for Mir?  Basically a Mir-VirtualFramebuffer.
<cgoldberg> .. or how do you run a Mir test headless?
<elopio> cgoldberg: thanks. davmor2 is already on that.
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: hmm you might be able to create a surface and run it there. I haven't tried. I will ask about it on monday during the standup.
<elopio> thanks davmor2.
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: I am sure there is a way to do it.
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, great... because Xvfb is a vital tool for testing and CI.  so eventually we need some way to run tests that use Mir without a display.
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, I'm also maintainer for a python wrapper for Xvfb... would be cool to do a similar one for Mvfb (the name I'm giving said project :)
 * DanChapman waves to balloons o/
 * balloons waves back
<balloons> DanChapman, did jibel get back to you?
<DanChapman> balloons: not yet mate. Not sure if he did after I went, should probably check the logs
<balloons> it's a late friday afternoon for him ;-) We can pow-wow on monday
<DanChapman> balloons: yeah sounds good to me (Gives me a bit more time to finish my TODO's). Would be good to get it running for release :-)
<balloons> Yes, I'd like it to run all week next week so we can see how it does
<balloons> i'd like to monitor it as new respins come out, et
<balloons> to see if it catches any regressions
<DanChapman> balloons: Yeah, will be good to see the output. Whats been the most common regression in the past?
<balloons> mm.. I would suspect we might see breakage with the new stuff, aka the new screens
<balloons> regressions in the past were the more complex things generally by this time in the cycle. failing to install under specific conditions
<balloons> but there are also UI glitches.. I wonder how many we'll catch
<DanChapman> well i've found one UI glitch today which i'm looking to see if a bugs been already filed for. When selecting 'something else' and going to the next page the page title briefly displays 'Something else' and then falls back to the page before's title 'Installation type' until you click install now and then it comes back to 'Something else'. Been causing me a right PITA today
<balloons> DanChapman, we should keep notes on this.. hmm, ideas on a place/
<balloons> DanChapman, perfect example
<DanChapman> balloons: well theres already one filed for it. bug 1066152. THe thing is should i be getting the tests to fail on this or skip over it until its fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1066152 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "advanced partitioning page is labeled "Installation type"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066152
<balloons> DanChapman, right that's kind of the fun thing isn't it
<balloons> the tests are failing as they should because of the bug
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm wondering if we don't add some try blocks around things and not stop the tests, but simply throw errors..
<balloons> I mean the point is we'll have some errors we might find that won't prevent finishing attempting the install
<balloons> if we could mark those and still fail the tests, but in theory have it continue to see if more errors can be found
<DanChapman> balloons: ok i see what your saying so for minor errors try and hold them back failing until the end
<balloons> DanChapman, yea thinking aloud that might be the way to sustainably move forward
<balloons> in theory that means we could have several errors occur during the install
<balloons> I mean certain errors, like say a screen not being accessible would halt the test, but a bad label shouldn't necessarily do so
<balloons> what do you think?
<balloons> it's a bit different
<balloons> DanChapman, yea I mean you could wrap things and if they fail throw a nice warning and continue. At the end of the test you can fail it if you threw any warnings
<DanChapman> Yeah i agree i think things like 'label' values not being correct isn't worthy of of an early fail. I will have a play and see what I can come up with :-)
<balloons> awesome.. this just keeps getting more interesting doesn't it?
<balloons> DanChapman, btw I've failed to get this going, but if you'd like, fill it in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/ubiquity
<DanChapman> balloons: it does indeed :-) Yeah i can add some bits to it
<balloons> I want that page to function as a pesudo status page, but mostly as a page to kickstart anyone who wishes to help out
<balloons> so if you want to braindump what it would take for someone else to help out, I think that would be good :-)
<DanChapman> Yeah sure thing :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, right.. the testcase spec you wrote for instance.. perfect spot
<balloons> DanChapman, people use it for living specs so to speak, like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates
<DanChapman> balloons: cool well I will add as much as I can
<balloons> DanChapman, right.. it can stay a gdoc if we wish, but we'll link to it then. Anyways, see how you do. Post release we'll be able to focus on this
 * elopio goes to eat.
<slickymaster> knome, FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/xubuntu-docs/xubuntu-docs/+merge/190739
<JRThump> just got a laptop. having trouble with the touchpad. as soon as I touch the soft(?) button (is it called that, the left mouse button on touchpad) the pointer does not move any longer. why? is this a correct behaviour or a bug? can it be fixed?
<phillw> my apologies for earlier, for some reason my 3G device decided to have a fall out with my IRC
<elfy> I didn't notice ...
<elfy> too much ;)
<phillw> I had to hard kill the process, it just kept re-spwaning... I'm hoping it is not a new bug :)
<elfy> :)
<phillw> elfy: do you know if balloons is about at the present time? There is a bug that is creeping up on the priorities list for the installer...
<elfy> not seen him
 * balloons hovers, high enough elfy is unable to notice him
<phillw> balloons: when you next float down, bug 1220165 needs allocating to someone.
<ubot5> bug 1220165 in linux-ppc (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<forestpiskie> unfortunately for balloons - forestpiskie sees all
<elfy> oh that bug that keeps coming and going
<elfy> it isn't just ppc - I saw it in xubuntu a couple of times - didn't read the bug report properly at the time
<phillw> elfy: it's one of those bugs that we just ignore and get around. shame on us, as for a newcomer it would scare them to death... :(
<balloons> can we isolate when / why it's happening?
<balloons> also let's edit it and specify it's not just ppc
<phillw> balloons: it does not state ppc only :)
<elfy> balloons: let me see what I wrote
<balloons> the original description does
<phillw> balloons: "Error informing the kernel about modificatons"
<balloons> to the extent possible let's try and summarize what's going on
<elfy> balloons: the only time I was able to confirm it to myself was when I was overwriting a 64bit with 32bit or a 32bit with a 64bit
<phillw> balloons: it is marked against both linux and linux-ppc.
<balloons> jsalisbury is asking for some folks to help determine when it started occuring
<balloons> he's your guy for getting it fixed :-)
<elfy> balloons: I'll see if I can get it to do the same thing tomorrow - I'll be running a bunch of both testcases - so I'll be overwriting each with the other
<phillw> lars 1st registered it on the bug date. We had a brief discussion on email before it was filed.
<elfy> balloons: if I can replicate it tomorrow I will write a bunch of stuff in the bug description
<balloons> elfy, perfect.. ty
<balloons> afaict it's on joesph's list, so I don't see the need to do anything further to it
<balloons> other than encourage folks to help pinpoint what is going on and when it started ;-)
<elfy> yep
<phillw> balloons: I can put a call out for our testers, but as psychological thing, having a bug have an 'owner' does encourage people :)
<phillw1> I'm hoping it is not a new bug, as my Tor IRC and failbook accounts are not seeing drop outs.
<elfy> balloons: can you check out https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/U1changes
<elfy> if that's what you want - I'll look at others that need it doing
<balloons> elfy, sure thing.. I see you've got 2 out there
<elfy> yea - I thought the resize thing got done - a bit confused
<alesage> ubuntu-qa, I'm not able to reproduce this, are you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1237951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237951 in Network Menu "New regression: after boot, the items in the wifi list are disabled, and the connected network's item isn't selected" [Critical,New]
<phillw> soz people, not too sure what is going on with IRC. I've just installed Xchat and will see how that behaves.
<phillw> balloons, as I mentioned, would it be possible for jsalisbury to allocate the bug to himself so people know there is someone looking into it.
<balloons> phillw, I can't speak for him.. if someone is actively working on it they would assign themselves to it
<balloons> at this point it's in a needs more info state
<phillw> balloons, in that case, it needs some one to take up the bug and ask the many people who have seen the bug what more information is needed.
<phillw> bug reporters report bugs, devs ask us for what extra information is needed. Without being asked, we have no idea what they need.
<phillw> It is quite evident as a bug (just from the small number of dupe bugs). It will not "go away" and really does need a bit of tender loving care from a dev who can let us know what and how to get the extra information that is needed for them to squish it.
<balloons> phillw, joesph asked on the bug for some information that as far as I can see was not answered
<phillw> balloons, the only comment from him is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ppc/+bug/1220165/comments/17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in linux-ppc (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [High,Confirmed]
<phillw> whiich is no where near the comments that brian murray has made.
<balloons> phillw, yes afaict it was not answered. regardless the bug needs more information. no one can fix it. lars is already following along the bug and updating it. it needs to be narrowed to something that is reproducble. if we can pinpoint it happens on this kernel but not kernel version x.x, then something can be done
<phillw> So, I can answer that question.. we are not sure on what day the bug arrived.
<balloons> if you don't know what versions of the kernel it is and is not affecting, not much can be done
<phillw> balloons, then we need a method to capture the installer and have a back trace.
<phillw> I have seen it on different kernel releases. the error is reported by Ubiquity; so it knows the error is there.
<phillw> So, how you launch gdb on a clean system and then run the ISO installer? answer that and we'll give a backtrace :)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<phillw> balloons, I'll add it to the bug report, at least then people have a reference to look to. (I'll refrain at stating my thoughts as to why the link had not earlier been added to the bug... ::SIGH:: )
<balloons> ubiquity -d is your friend
<balloons> things to learn
<knome> oi balloons
<balloons> oi oi
<elfy> evening boss
<phillw> balloons, on what part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities is that? I could not find it.
<phillw> balloons, as I have no idea of how to PM with X-chat, would you pop into ##phillw for a quick chat?
<knome> phillw, /query balloons
<balloons> elfy, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/U1changes/+merge/189794
<balloons> does this make sense? If Ubuntu One setup is available in your FAMILY
<elfy> it does to me
<elfy> but only because I'm under the impression FAMILY is supposed to do something :)
<balloons> it will say xubuntu right there for instance
<elfy> except I have never actually seen it do that - everytime I see a testcase it just says FAMILY
<elfy> balloons: If Ubuntu One setup is available complete the next step, otherwise ...
<balloons> elfy, I updated the mp a little
<elfy> ok - I'll look later tomorrow - beginning to fray at the edges here a bit now
<elfy> not likely to get any of this done before the 17th anyway
<elfy> balloons: thanks
<balloons> right
 * balloons brain is also shot
<elfy> lol
<balloons> elfy, this is good to go
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/resizechange/+merge/189668
<elfy> ok
<balloons> is there more needing changed, or we good/
<balloons> ?
<elfy> that was it for that
<elfy> so that's 2 of those bugs done then
<elfy> balloons: I'll look at the U1 stuff over the weekend hopefully and ping you on Monday
<balloons> sounds great :-)
<balloons> many thanks elfy
<elfy> balloons: no problem - I'm filing these things away under 'bribes for Nick when I need them' :p
<robotfuel> alesage: ping
<alesage> whola robotfuel
<balloons> elfy, haha!
<robotfuel> alesage: have you noticed if you open an indicators and the system settings for the same indicator getting out of sync?
<alesage> robotfuel, describe out of sync?
<robotfuel> alesage: it  looks like if you use the indicator, then use the system settings page, then use the indicator the system settings page doesn't update to the new setting
<robotfuel> alesage: the battery slider is the one I am using
<robotfuel> alesage: wifi has the same issue (it's on the same page)
<alesage> robotfuel which is laggy? settings or indicator?
<robotfuel> alesage: the settings page doesn't update, the indicator is always correct
<alesage> robotfuel, aha settings can be laggy, good one :)
<alesage> robotfuel, I assume only b/c in the indicator has to render, e.g.
<alesage> robotfuel, want to file, or should I?
<robotfuel> alesage: I will file it
<alesage> robotfuel, ok ping and I'll confirm
<robotfuel> alesage:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1238985
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238985 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings-page can get out of sync when using indicator" [Undecided,New]
<alesage> robotfuel, thx
<robotfuel> alesage: do you know who can triage and assign the bug?
<alesage> robotfuel, I'll add some tags and I'm sure seb128 will see it
<alesage> thanks robotfuel
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-13
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<slickymaster> afternoon all
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-06
<pitti> Good morning
<senan> balloons, Hi
<senan> Good Eve
<balloons> hello senan
<senan> balloons, is there anything I can contribute ?.
<balloons> senan, most certainly :-) Some test writing perhaps?
<senan> balloons, sure.. always happy to help :)
<senan> balloons, please find something for me :)
<balloons> senan, bitesize bugs are always good: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<elfy> hi balloons
<senan> balloons, I would like to work on autopilot test cases
<senan> balloons, previously I worked on that :)
<balloons> senan, ohh, sure. In that case, let's have a gander. Have you tried working on tests for the phone apps?
<balloons> morning to you elfy
<balloons> will this week be as crazy as the last or does it get better?
<senan> balloons, no.. after finishing diskusageanalyzer I didnt try anyting else
<elfy> balloons: this week will be fine
<balloons> senan, do you have a phone device?
<balloons> senan, if not fire up the emulator - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<balloons> senan, this is the list of outstanding needs for autopilot tests: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> senan, let me know which bug you'd like to tackle. Something in reminders might be a good place to start
<elfy> balloons: I left a query on 2 of those bugsize issues and marked them incomplete
<balloons> ack
<balloons> senan, so for the phone apps written in qml, you should find the test writing to be much more simplified
<elfy> so can anyone boot a 64bit vbox and confirm that it ends up at a black screen
<elfy> then go to tty1 and run sudo service lightdm status and get start/waiting
<elfy> and then go to tty7 and see the login dialogue ok now
<balloons> elfy, still/again?
<elfy> this is different
<balloons> I can zsync today and try
<elfy> previous bugs were status=stop/waiting
<elfy> balloons: thanks
<elfy> really hope this is local :(
<elfy> zsyncing mainbuntu to check that one
<senan> balloons, Is there any open bug I can try ?
<balloons> senan, I've had a chat with the developers, and they recommend the terminal
<balloons> they are adding tabs to it and need some new tests to cover
<senan> balloons , terminal in phone apps ?
<balloons> senan, yes terminal for phone apps
<balloons> senan, so let's get you started
<senan> balloons, sure.. I'm ready
<balloons> senan, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-terminal-app
<balloons> the tests are located in tests/autopilot
<senan> balloons, done
<balloons> senan,  so cd tests/autopilot
<balloons> the, autopilot3 list ubuntu_terminal_app
<senan> balloons, got an error and at the end 1 total tests listed
<elfy> balloons: not *quite* the same with mainbuntu - corruption and can hear the drums - so at least it's not lightdm :p
<senan> balloons, AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MainView'
<balloons> elfy, interesting..
<balloons> senan, can you paste the error? you might be missing a dependency. The dependencies are listed in the debian/control file and the mainfest file for click
 * balloons starts zsync
<senan> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8507992/
<balloons> senan, ahh I see the depends you need
<balloons> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<balloons> they are a set of helpers; you'll see them being used in the tests. The docs are here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot-emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#module-ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators
<senan> balloons, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is already the newest version.
<balloons> senan, ohh? did you also install the ubuntu-sdk metapackage?
<senan> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508012/
<balloons> senan, ohh.. are you on trusty?
<senan> balloons, yea.. I forgot to mention that :(
<balloons> senan, that's the issue. This requires utopic; the framework, etc, is all targetting it
<senan> ok.. then I'll install it today.. and lets start this tomorrow
<balloons> senan, so some people use a VM.
<senan> balloons, laptop is only having 4 gigs ram
<balloons> senan, ahh.. Well, this is another solution: http://nik90.com/fiddling-around-with-lxc-containers/
<senan> it will be very slow I guess
<balloons> virtualbox yes.. the lxc method should not be slow. You could also upgrade to utopic at this point, it's past final beta
<balloons> but it's up to you :-)
 * elfy is looking at that lxc stuff
<balloons> senan, what are your thoughts on getting utopic?
<senan> balloons, I think it will be better to install it in vm :)
<knome> elfy, isn't that black magic? :P
<elfy> knome: possibly :)
<senan> balloons, or else I'll make some free space and install along with trusty
<balloons> senan, I would recommend trying out lxc.. it will be much more lightweight that running something like virtualbox.. much much more lightweight
<balloons> I assume you want to stay on trusty as it's an LTS yes?
<senan> balloons, that is not an issue...I'm famous for installing and reinstalling os :)
<balloons> senan, ahh.. then I would recommend just upgrading your install to utopic
<knome> elfy, looks easy enought but not sure how much we (xubuntu) can benefit from that
<knome> -t
<senan> balloons, How to upgrade ?
<balloons> senan, do-release-upgrade -d from the command line
<senan> balloons, got it.. I'm starting the upgrade
 * balloons high fives senan 
<senan> :)
<senan> balloons, not sure if I can make it today.. internet is a bit slow here :(
<balloons> senan, no worries at all. Once you upgrade everything should just work with the app
<senan> balloons, ok..let me try
<balloons> so autopilot3 list ubuntu_terminal_app should show 7 tests. Then autopilot3 run -v ubuntu_terminal_app should run them on the desktop
<balloons> senan, feel free to ping with questions. Once you are up and running you can develop the tests write on the desktop and run them on the desktop as well easilyt
<senan> okay :)
<senan> balloons, got this while updating http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508328/
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: I need a review here, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1340227-expandable_autopilot_helper
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-07
<dkessel> good "morning"
<knome> balloons, we need to get the mailing list action under control
<knome> "or i'll leave the list"
<elfy> knome: it certainly appears to be degrading quickly
<knome> i hate to say this, but it seems like it always happens when certain people post to the list
<knome> imo, the thread was irrelevant and offtopic to begin with, but i didn't anticipate that other regulars would help it keep alive for so long
<elfy> I know what you mean - glad you said people and not person
<knome> all in all, the signal to noise ratio is way too high at the moment for the list to be useful at all
<knome> it's a harsh way to deal with it, but maybe we should move to an all-moderated mode for a while.
<knome> this is a quite similar situation we had with the xubuntu development list, except that it's worse here
<elfy> yep
<knome> balloons, thoughts?
<elfy> trouble with moderating this list is the people that turn up to say "hey I'd like to help" - moderating would be like a door
<elfy> better if it can be done so that people who post like recently get moderated
<elfy> bbl
<balloons> knome, elfy a few folks are set to moderated. Perhaps it needs to be more
<deepubuntu> balloons: hello! :)
<deepubuntu> I have tried do manual testing of iso's using vm ware and due to some reasons it is failed!
<deepubuntu> I have an old machine! can I install a testing version of iso in that machine! If I can!
<deepubuntu> should I have to download the entire ISO daily or I have to update it only!
<balloons> deepubuntu, hello to you as well
<balloons> deepubuntu, a real machine to test on is perfect. To save time and bandwidth, use a tool called zsync to update the iso
<balloons> deepubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage. There's some notes about it
<deepubuntu> so I can use my old machine for good stuff ;) :)
<deepubuntu> thanks a lot for the link though! :)
<elfy> balloons: would appear so
<elfy> balloons: did you try with vbox yesterday?
<balloons> elfy, live session doesn't start in vbox yes
<elfy> ok - thanks - just wanted some confirmation from someone I can trust
<elfy> I *really* didn't want to raise yet another vbox bug :(
<elfy> not even sure what to report it against - it's not lightdm - that's started
<elfy> balloons: if you have some idea what to report against I'll do it later
 * balloons just saw the new responses on quality.. oi!
<elfy> confused
<elfy> balloons: I did bug 1378423 - did it against xorg for the moment
<ubot5> bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen with daily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378423
<balloons> elfy, perfect
<elfy> if you could confirm that would be good
<balloons> elfy, I was simply mentioning I hadn't yet seen all the new responses this morning to the help thread
<balloons> there are 20 messages on it
<elfy> oic
<elfy> yea - that's just rubbish :(
 * balloons made launchpad janitor do it
<elfy> I tend to ignore most things on that list - if I'd have seen message #1 before there was message #10 I'd have said - NO - this isn't the right place for this
<elfy> there's this random Nicholas guy keeps posting to it - those ones go straight to Junk :p
<balloons> yea, ali knows that
<elfy> that I Junk Nicholas's messages?
<elfy> :D
<balloons> elfy, lol..
<balloons> that the thread should go on a users list
<elfy> yea
<ianorlin> hmm there is no dialy from yesterday on the tracker for an i386 or amd64 lubuntu versions
<elfy> A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, open the script in the debugger, or let the script continue.
<elfy> balloons: ^^ getting history of dailies ...
<elopio> balloons: meeting?
<elopio> nice shirt balloons
<balloons> elopio, represent :-)
<balloons> elopio, hangout?
<elopio> balloons: yes!
<elopio> balloons: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa
<wxl> any reason why so many of the images are out dates? lubuntu, kubuntu, gnome, studio all have images from the 6th
<wxl> edubuntu has images from the 3rd O_O
<wxl> lots of images from the 6th but i could imagine that they're rolling over?
<wxl> xubuntu has a version called "utopic" :)
<wxl> and the netboot version numbers make no sense to me!!!
<wxl> anyone? bueller?
<elfy> wxl: the utopic xubuntu one is as expected - it's seperate from the dailies - it doesn't change at all - exactly what I wanted :)
<wxl> elfy: ok just checking
<elfy> mmm jenkins is showing everyone's last success at around beta time too
<elfy> balloons: do you know what's going on with the images?
<balloons> elfy, as in why yesterday is still there? no
<balloons> pending still shows today
<balloons> err yesterday heh
<wxl> so balloons can lubuntu have images from today please? XD
<knome> wxl, it was just noted that all the flavors have the same problem, and the cause is unknown.
<wxl> knome: it's not all of them is it?
<knome> wxl, maybe you should read what is said in the channel?
<knome> 21:40  elfy: mmm jenkins is showing everyone's last success at around beta time too
<wxl> ouch
<knome> wxl, and you can look in the tracker yourself as well; ubuntu desktop images are from 06 as well
<elfy> balloons: all in all I will be pleased when we're doing Vexatious Vampire
<elfy> and I'm not sure I'll be doing Vexatious Vampire on Virtualbox either :p
<elfy> someone else can file those bugs next cycle :D
<balloons> elfy, lol.. vampire
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-08
<pitti> plars: in autopkgtest 3.5.4, the adb setup script now has a --reboot option
<pitti> plars: I ran the --click com.ubuntu.calculator tests in the emulator, working fine again (I fixed a few other things in the setup script to catch up with current imagse)
<pitti> plars: note that --reboot doesn't work in the emulator ATM, I filed bug 1378671
<ubot5> bug 1378671 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "adb reboot hangs forever in the emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378671
<pitti> jibel: libo failure> I bumped the copy timeout, deploying, re-running
<jibel> pitti, what is the timeout now ?
<pitti> jibel: I bumped it to 5400, like for linux
<pitti> jibel: default is 300 (i. e. 5 mins)
<jibel> pitti, 90 minutes for a copy is ... a lot :)
<pitti> heh, yeah; even linux doesn't usually need *that* long
<pitti> (more like 10, 15 mins)
<pitti> but sometimes these VMs become really slow if the machines get overloaded
<jibel> pitti, yes, it's running on disk and when other tests are running there's IO contention
<elfy> balloons: still no images since 6th - what's the story there ?
<Patrickdk> ran out of words, for the required 1000's words per image
<balloons> jibel, any knowledge of why new images aren't showing up?
<jibel> balloons, automated tests didn't run for a while but it should be ok. Although they didn't run since Oct. 6th
<jibel> balloons, I'll have a look
<jibel> balloons, actually it's a build issue
<balloons> jibel, I'm assuming that yes the images are failing to build
<jibel> balloons, but https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu said it built
<jibel> balloons, I'll have a closer look
<elfy> good afternoon jibel balloons
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> it's interesting that server continues to run
<balloons> afternoon elfy
<elopio> ping davmor2: can you please check the comments on the trello board, silo 11 on the failed column?
<elopio> please let me know if I should leave it as failed, or mark it as passed.
<davmor2> elopio: I don't see a notification overlaying it, so that might be specific to the silo
<elopio> yes, that's what the silo adds. What I would like you to comment is if the bugs are bad enough to block the silo until they are fixed.
<davmor2> elopio: hmm so I can't reproduce either issue on the latest image.  So if it is introducing those issue then no I wouldn't accept it. let's go talk to ted
<jibel> elfy, balloons expect a fix and new desktop dailies soon.
<balloons> awesome jibel thank you
<elfy> jibel: thanks :)
<wxl> jibel: good job. what happened?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-09
 * balloons tries a daily
 * elfy did 5 minutes ago
<elfy> they are today's dailies \o/
<elfy> I still get black in vbox and also the xubuntu issue we're talkiing to xnox about
<balloons> elfy, yep same
<balloons> but indeed, zsync pulled a new image :-)
<elfy> yep :)
 * ianorlin wants to file a bug about kvm but not sure where to file it
<ianorlin> when I try to creat a vm with virt manager with my desktop as the host in utopic it says it cannot find pci devices
<ianorlin> I have also tried by ssh from my laptop running trusty to the desktop and that gives same error so am not sure it is a problem with virt manager in utopic and might be a lower layer
<ianorlin> like libvirt
<balloons> ianorlin, so it works on trusty or ?
<ianorlin> it doesn't work on trusty
<ianorlin> with the client
<ianorlin> I only have support for virtualization on my utopic computer
<balloons> I'm a bit confused
<ianorlin> The host machine is a utopic desktop with the virt manager which will not let me create new vms
<ianorlin> I also tried as a work around from my trusty laptop to ssh in and use the remote features of virt-manager on my utopic desktop to create a vm and that failed
<ianorlin> it was working on utopic a few days ago
<balloons> ianorlin, ohh really? that's quite odd. We're past feature freeze.
<balloons> kernel update break it?
<ianorlin> not sure when but both libvirt and virt-manager have been updated recently as well as kernel
<ianorlin> so I should try booting into an older kernel
<balloons> ianorlin, try booting the older kernel for starters
<balloons> then I would rollback each of those packages and see if you can pinpoint what broke. That should make filing easy
<ianorlin> older kernel didn't fix it
<balloons> k, next :-)
<balloons> I see libvirt had a release only an hour ago
<balloons> ianorlin, and it has your patch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/1.2.8-0ubuntu11
<balloons> nailed
<balloons> so ianorlin dist-upgrade and it will be fixed
 * elfy waits for vbox to mysteriously fail tomorrow 
<elfy> and libvirt hasn't made it to Main yet by the way
<balloons> yea, it's propogating
<balloons> but you can grab the debs if you wish directly
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-10
<elfy> balloons: dailies might be at useful dates now but jenkins is still saying the last success was 17 days ago
<dkessel> balloons: is there any update on the iso tracker devenv docs?
<balloons> elfy, where are you seeing the old date?
<elfy> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/
<balloons> dkessel, I'm reviewing my notes right now. Going to do a second deployment and make sure it all goes well
<balloons> jibel, any thoughts on why the ubiquity jenkins are old, as elfy noted?
<dkessel> balloons: good, great to hear :)
<jibel> balloons, no thought yet, but I'll have a look
<elfy> at a guess something got turned off roundabout final beta time
<jibel> balloons, elfy someone removed the node the job was assigned too but didn't reconfigure the job
<jibel> *to
 * DanChapman is glad to see that they are all green
 * elfy would be if they weren't 17 days old :p
<DanChapman> :-)
<jibel> balloons, elfy fixed and running
<elfy> awesome - thanks jibel
<elfy> jibel: I've been noticing that since it stopped - best to ping you next time I see things?
<jibel> elfy, yes, please do. If I just receive notifications on failure and don't watch all the individual jobs everyday.
<jibel> s/if//
<elfy> okey doke :)
<balloons> dkessel, still about?
<dkessel> balloons: not in a PC but yes
<balloons> dkessel, k. Going to push the update to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv. I'm having trouble getting into my own servers (bah again), so if you are keen to verify instead, I'll ping you when it's up
<dkessel> balloons: yes, ping me. I can try verifying the steps. Can't promise I will get to it this weekend, though ;)
<balloons> dkessel, I originally did it on lucid, but I'm thinking trusty would work
<dkessel> balloons: What does the production server run on?
<balloons> dkessel, lucid atm
<balloons> dkessel, there's enough to be dangerous now on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv
<balloons> dkessel, success from scratch ;-)
<knome> balloons, when are you going to fix the dnd in the production tracker then?
<balloons> knome, well I need help to do that. You have time?
<knome> not just now but later today, sure
 * balloons tries today's iso
 * elfy isn't telling balloons what to expect today :)
 * balloons sees
<teward> a package that is part of a task, say, ubuntu-desktop, is going to have a Task: line in apt-cache show, right?  What about non-task packages, do they get no "Task" entry?  (cc: bdmurray regarding the latest -quality chain on determining core vs. non-core, per bug importance and such)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-11
<bdmurray> teward: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2012-August/003869.html
<teward> bdmurray: thanks, I had lost the old emails :)
<teward> bdmurray: hate to ask for comments on the thread of emails, but if you could take a look - i don't think Alberto is catching everything, and is mussing up the definitions - why he's using the -quality mailing list, I do not know, but... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance%20%28draft%29/Core%20packages which he links (draft!) seems... wrong... is all.  the definitions he's assigning don't seem to fit...
<shijing> PES QA
<shijing> What is the abbreviation PES?
<elfy> no idea - got some context?
<shijing> I saw this content "Checkbox
<shijing> Testing framework for executing manual or automated tests and reporting their results.
<shijing> PES QA maintains its own branch"
<shijing> four QA passes  :Upstream QA--Ubuntu QA--PES QA--Hardware Certification
<shijing> so I don't know  PES
<elfy> no idea still :)
<shijing> ok :)
<knome> Professional & Engineering Services
<elfy> too late :p
<knome> who cares!
<elfy> berty
<teward> balloons: ping
<teward> (brb)
<elfy> teward: unlikely to get any response this side of some time on Monday ;)
<teward> elfy: ack.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-12
<Nothing_Much> oh sweet, testdrive-gtk is working again!
<dkessel> balloons: I can confirm the setup instructions are working :) (on a clean trusty install) two suggestions: 1. delete the entire "setting up the database" section, as the first line says it is not needed - and I did not need it. 2. the "YOUR_SERVER/admin/...." urls did not work. I had to use "YOUR_SERVER/?q=admin/..." instead.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-05
<Traxdata_> Hätte gerne Private Hilfe bin neuling
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-06
<flocculant> where's the best place to ask about odd recommends in a package?
<flocculant> cyphermox: ^^ oddness abounds in liferea on wily - bug 1503352
<ubot5`> bug 1503352 in liferea (Ubuntu) "kget listed as recommends for liferea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503352
<flocculant> never sure where it's best to ask these things ...
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-07
<flocculant> nuclearbob: hey - just wondering how goes the jenkins for flavours thingymajig :)
<dkessel> good question. i was just thinking the same.
<nuclearbob> flocculant: I'm still having trouble getting the tests to run under my jenkins setup. The jobs should be publishing to the instance now, but they're not passing yet, so I haven't added more. I'm mainly working on auto upgrade testing at the moment, and I'll circle back to that when I get that in better shape
<flocculant> nuclearbob: ack - thanks, just trying to find where we were :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-10
<flocculant> zequence: I'm going to make a start on the studio tests - at least get some bones there for people to flesh out, as it stands starting from scratch is just offputting for people
<flocculant> at least if there is something there it might get people to add extras
<knome> :)
<zequence> flocculant: Oh, cool. Thanks. I'm thinking that I will do that sometime in good time before the next LTS beta testing begins.
<zequence> Write a few tests, that is.
<zequence> I'm stepping down as lead when the next LTS is released. We will have a vote for a new lead in January.
<flocculant> zequence: right - well I'm trying to get some with detail, others will be basic - they'll all be in one sub folder in packages on the branch.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161010)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161010)
<balloons> pitti, you about?
<pitti> hey balloons! had a nice vacation?
<balloons> pitti, indeed :-) Hurricane and all
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> balloons: everything okay with you and family?
<balloons> pitti, it seems the rc3 packages still aren't in yakkety and are getting stuck on an autopkgtest. Could you have a look and lend some insight? Running on local machines and our test setup it passes, so we only see it in the builders
<pitti> autopkgtest [14:39:37]: test future-manual-provider: [-----------------------
<pitti> SKIP: Juju won't bootstrap unknown without published agent
<balloons> pitti, ohh yes, quite fine. The hurricane never really struck land, stayed too far out to sea to affect us much
<pitti> hm, that looked pretty straightforward to me
<balloons> pitti, it's the lxd provider tests that get stuck: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-juju-core. We don't get anything beyond fetching juju agent
<balloons> It's fetching from streams.c.c, but that should work
<balloons> still it's my default answer as to why it's failing..
<pitti> ah, so firewall issue; what is it trying to talk to?
<pitti> balloons: I figure missing $*_proxy in the built lxc?
<balloons> yea, I'm thinking it's the fact it's a container that might be the issue here
<balloons> pitti, it wants to run apt and install stuff, and also grab from https://streams.canonical.com/juju/tools/agent/*
<pitti> balloons: so how did that work earlier?
<pitti> something needs to set the proxy in the LXD container
<balloons> pitti, I'm not sure. It's a bit weird, but I think they did change those tests for the upload to deal with "bashisms". I saw that in the commit log
<balloons> I'd have to look
<balloons> pitti, if you are able, feel free to kill that run. The timeout is like 6 hours, and we know it won't pass now
<pitti> ok
<pitti> done
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: Are you using the new ubuntu-release-upgrader now?
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I'll be getting on the vpn later, and I'll let you know then. I'm out most of today for the US holiday, I'm just at my computer doing other things :)
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: new upgrade is in, jobs are green. Thanks!
<bdmurray> nuclearbob_holid: great, thanks for looking
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161011)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161011)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Yakkety Final] (20101020ubuntu482) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161011)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161011)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161011)
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: what kind of package sets are installed on these systems being upgraded to Yakkety?  https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Upgrade/
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: the basic tests are a default install, the desktop ones have ^ubuntu-desktop
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: is there any capacity for other desktop environments?
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: yes! mostly we'll need to manually build images for them, but that can be done. If that's something you want before yakkety, I think it'll be a bit difficult, but having that in place for y->z would be relatively easy
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: While not necessarily related to other desktop enviornments I'd like to catch things like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backuppc/+bug/1610756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1610756 in backuppc (Ubuntu Xenial) "upgrade to 16.04 failed to calculate due to backuppc" [Medium,Fix released]
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: yeah, that would be good. Adding the tests is easy, I've just been having trouble getting desktop installed automatically when building images via autopkgtest (cloud-init times out) so I need to build the images manually, which takes a few hours to get them implemented and tested and copied over. Should be easy for the next release
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: okay, do you know what's wrong with the trusty to xenial tests?
<bdmurray> some are disabled?
<bdmurray> Oh, its all the lxc ones. Is there a reason to still have them listed?
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I intend to re-enable them at some point, I just haven't had time yet
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: all issues I'm currently aware of will be listed here: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/JenkinsJobs/UpgradeTesting/Issues presently it's just lxc not working
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu483)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161013)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
<MatthewAllen> Need some thoughts on some theme tweaks for the QATracker - namely to get them more inline with Ubuntu.com - http://i.imgur.com/KJl2mhj.png
<balloons> MatthewAllen, knome is probably the person to ask -- but I'd mail the list and perhaps the ubuntu-community list as well if you have mockups / ideas you want feedback on
<balloons> MatthewAllen, also, hello again :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, long time no see - thought I'd get back into the swing of things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 41 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-14
<MatthewAllen> I'm having a look at fixing lp:1633124 - Does anyone know how the downloads for each build is configured in the QA-Tracker-Website? I can't seem to find anywhere to setup the downloads for each build in my local instance
 * balloons is up way to late to grok anything MatthewAllen is saying
<MatthewAllen> I found it - don't worry :)
<gQuigs> the vlan 16.04 -proposed package shows that it has two autopkg regressions (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html)
<gQuigs> archs: ppc64el and s390x
<gQuigs> both seem like they might be related to lack of memory on the test machine:
<gQuigs> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<gQuigs> autopkgtest [10:30:34]: ERROR: "apt-get --simulate --quiet -o APT::Get::Show-User-Simulation-Note=False --auto-remove purge autopkgtest-satdep" failed with stderr "E: Read error - read (14: Bad address)
<gQuigs> what's the next step to resolve them or determine if they were a  one-off issue..
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-13
<sdeziel> hello, I'd like to know if autopkgtests are ran uploads to PPAs?
<sdeziel> s/ran/ran for/
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Artful Final] (20101020ubuntu523) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Artful Final] (20101020ubuntu523) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Artful Final] (20101020ubuntu523) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Artful Final] (20101020ubuntu523) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Artful Final] (20101020ubuntu523) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Artful Final] (20101020ubuntu523) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
